# The men of UKM



## tamara

Post a picture of yourselves. Could be any pose or location. In the garden, holding a baby, anything you like! Who is gonna be the bravest to start things off then, @Chelsea?


----------



## huarache




----------



## B4PJS

In for the lolz


----------



## liam0810

tamara said:


> Post a picture of yourselves. Could be any pose or location. In the garden, holding a baby, anything you like! Who is gonna be the bravest to start things off then, @Chelsea?


Does it have to be a baby? can it be my willy? and instead of my garden can it be in asda?


----------



## Paz1982

this is me on the rowing machine at the gym


----------



## tamara

liam0810 said:


> Does it have to be a baby? can it be my willy? and instead of my garden can it be in asda?


Anything you like. It's a chance to show everyone's hard work and a treat for ladies.


----------



## G-man99




----------



## Queenie

Paz1982 said:


> this is me on the rowing machine at the gym
> 
> View attachment 129901


Thats not u. Youre missing a ball gag.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Are the pictures for your w4nk bank tamara!? Ha - some crackers to begin with


----------



## Paz1982

RXQueenie said:


> Thats not u. Youre missing a ball gag.


you must have seen me in there before


----------



## tamara

marknorthumbria said:


> Are the pictures for your **** bank tamara!? Ha - some crackers to begin with


Just a chance to have you all in one place! You've got some nice ones in your journal, stick some up


----------



## Breda

Will the women be doin the same?


----------



## Loveleelady

lols oooo you boys...when did yous start this modesty thing???

get the piccies up


----------



## k8tjane

Breda said:


> Will the women be doin the same?


I can't believe it took so long for someone to ask this. Expected it to be the first response.


----------



## Kloob

tamara said:


> Just a chance to have you all in one place! You've got some nice ones in your journal, stick some up


There was a thread like this a few months back.

Also, surely if us guys put a thread up like this, asking for pics that were a 'treat for the guys' then surely we'd be called creepy pervs.


----------



## Loveleelady

Breda said:


> Will the women be doin the same?


dear god someone shoot the man from health and safety lol


----------



## k8tjane

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 129902


Nice pussy G-Man99


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## tamara

Kloob said:


> There was a thread like this a few months back.
> 
> Also, surely if us guys put a thread up like this, asking for pics that were a 'treat for the guys' then surely we'd be called creepy pervs.


I don't mind being called a creepy perv. Get one up you look good in your avatar


----------



## G-man99

k8tjane said:


> Nice pussy G-Man99


The pussy always gets more attention than my high heels :blush:


----------



## Mish




----------



## Breda

Breda and Jr Breda


----------



## marknorthumbria

tamara said:


> Just a chance to have you all in one place! You've got some nice ones in your journal, stick some up


ha ha this was in the casino locker rooms in newcastle on sunday night, about 30 minutes before i waxed some lads 4rse infront of 100 people, got gooch-hair wax stuck to my fingers and almost vommed. twas an experience alright


----------



## Chelsea

tamara said:


> Post a picture of yourselves. Could be any pose or location. In the garden, holding a baby, anything you like! Who is gonna be the bravest to start things off then, @Chelsea?


Haven't I posted enough nudity? Just at the gym any further pics will have to wait 

Someone make one for the women of uk m!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> ha ha this was in the casino locker rooms in newcastle on sunday night, about 30 minutes before i waxed some lads **** infront of 100 people, got gooch-hair wax stuck to my fingers and almost vommed. twas an experience alright
> 
> View attachment 129904


But u still won 

@Breda that's my fav pic of u


----------



## Loveleelady

Feeler said:


> Can they be recent ones too please! Not old ones when u once dieted and now a fatty


lols


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Breda said:


> Breda and Jr Breda


Any excuse to screw face!!


----------



## Loveleelady

marknorthumbria said:


> ha ha this was in the casino locker rooms in newcastle on sunday night, about 30 minutes before i waxed some lads 4rse infront of 100 people, got gooch-hair wax stuck to my fingers and almost vommed. twas an experience alright
> 
> View attachment 129904


stunning!!!


----------



## eezy1




----------



## tamara

marknorthumbria said:


> ha ha this was in the casino locker rooms in newcastle on sunday night, about 30 minutes before i waxed some lads 4rse infront of 100 people, got gooch-hair wax stuck to my fingers and almost vommed. twas an experience alright
> 
> View attachment 129904


Gorgeous, gorgeous


----------



## k8tjane

G-man99 said:


> The pussy always gets more attention than my high heels :blush:


Until i've seen a picture of you in heels I will hold judgment. Get that picture up pronto


----------



## Loveleelady

Feeler said:


> Yea you will find em dragging same old pics up they use all the time but in real life ..... Er ... :laugh:


lmao we needed a little feisty chick like you Feeler haha lovin your posts already


----------



## tamara

Breda said:


> Breda and Jr Breda


Very handsome


----------



## The Cheese




----------



## Kloob

This is me on a oil rig, in the depths of Africa. And then, 6 months ago, before a bulk on a rig in South America. And then me with my pal, Albert. I'm using my phone so the pics will probably be side ways!


----------



## Loveleelady

The Cheese said:


>


ooo halooooo... I doo like the brown staining on your inner thighs vereeeee sexiiii


----------



## huarache

Hahaha I've got a great one of @resten for you ladies loooollll


----------



## resten

sckeane said:


> Hahaha I've got a great one of @resten for you ladies loooollll


 :lol: Which one? The flower?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Loveleelady said:


> stunning!!!





tamara said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous


appreciated comments as always - but

being as though If i made new thread called the women of UKM and then demanded pics id probs get banned

......so i demand pics back!


----------



## tamara

Kloob said:


> This is me on a oil rig, in the depths of Africa. And then, 6 months ago, before a bulk on a rig in South America. And then me with my pal, Albert. I'm using my phone so the pics will probably be side ways!
> 
> View attachment 129906
> View attachment 129907
> View attachment 129910


Very nice, very nice


----------



## huarache

resten said:


> :lol: Which one? The flower?


Too many to choose from

Or this


----------



## Dazza

Ah feck it, me after me recent bulk, first cycle on test.


----------



## RACK

Me the other week out in shef


----------



## The Cheese

Loveleelady said:


> ooo halooooo... I doo like the brown staining on your inner thighs vereeeee sexiiii


Was actually taken after my cut as well.


----------



## [email protected]

@BritishAssassin asked me to post these


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> But u still won
> 
> @Breda that's my fav pic of u


Awww thanks queenie I dont know why because I look grumpy and you have others


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Awww thanks queenie I dont know why because I look grumpy and you have others


Ah yes the unedited avi lol


----------



## liam0810

tamara said:


> Anything you like. It's a chance to show everyone's hard work and a treat for ladies.


We are not pieces of meat you know! We have feelings and don't want to be treated like sexual objects.

Oh show us your t1ts and growler and I'll so whatever


----------



## IGotTekkers

The side of my head


----------



## essexboy

The Cheese said:


>


Please tell me thats not real ,and those guns are toys..............


----------



## Paz1982

IGotTekkers said:


> The back of my head.
> 
> View attachment 129920


looks like a scene from this is England :thumbup1:


----------



## resten




----------



## liam0810

Breda said:


> Breda and Jr Breda


That's not you. That blokes black, we know your a honky really


----------



## tamara

IGotTekkers said:


> The side of my head
> 
> View attachment 129924


Biggest baddest meanest looking mods I've ever seen!


----------



## essexboy

IGotTekkers said:


> The back of my head.
> 
> View attachment 129920


that was me 30 years ago! Have you noticed the quality of Dr Martens has declined over the years? Last pair I bought were no where near as comfortable as they once were.


----------



## huarache

IGotTekkers said:


> The side of my head
> 
> View attachment 129924


is that you at one of them edl marches ?

hahaha you big mean lookin bastard


----------



## tamara

sckeane said:


> me before i started being mega naughty and jabbin'
> 
> View attachment 129921
> View attachment 129922
> 
> 
> im only 16 too


What!!! You are only 16? You should tell people these things before they comment on your pics. I feel like I've groomed you now.


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any excuse to screw face!!


Thats my face at all times. Some say I'm unapproachable I say I dont wanna be approached lol



tamara said:


> Very handsome


Thank you he's always been a looker



Feeler said:


> Veeeeery nice.


Thank you very much I'll let him know


----------



## huarache

tamara said:


> What!!! You are only 16? You should tell people these things before they comment on your pics. I feel like I've groomed you now.


hahaha gotchaaaaa - I'm 21 this month BOOM


----------



## tamara

sckeane said:


> hahaha gotchaaaaa - I'm 21 this month BOOM


That's still young for me, I'm 30!


----------



## murphy2010

pic from last week


----------



## huarache

tamara said:


> I'm 30 and waiting for you!


oooooo yeeee just how i like em


----------



## Breda

liam0810 said:


> That's not you. That blokes black, we know your a honky really


I been on the mt2 mate. Its been working well you can pm me for my protocol


----------



## Mish

inb4 this whole thread is an elaborate scheme by OP in order to get certain members to reveal heir faces so she can backtrace them and inform the cyber police

consequences will never be the same


----------



## Breda

You know the girls are in the powder room givin us scores out of 10 or that shag, date, marry nonsense as we speak


----------



## rob w

Me and my little girl.


----------



## [email protected]

Breda said:


> You know the girls are in the powder room givin us scores out of 10 or that shag, date, marry nonsense as we speak


Ooh good plan! 

Lovely pic by the way, you've got a very handsome boy


----------



## huarache

resten said:


> View attachment 129923
> 
> 
> View attachment 129925


ooo dayum babe lookin smokin haaaaat


----------



## lxm

Don't know if Id call myself a full blown 'man' yet...


----------



## [email protected]

lxm said:


> Don't know if Id call myself a full blown 'man' yet...


Is that you? Are you aware that you have a light saber going through your face? Should get that looked at! :lol:


----------



## Breda

[email protected] said:


> Ooh good plan!
> 
> Lovely pic by the way, you've got a very handsome boy


Oh ffs and you was becomin my ride or die chick as well... you can foget that now!

I beg you let me know how I rated tho 

Thank you jojo, luckily he gets his looks from his dad


----------



## Breda

lxm said:


> Don't know if Id call myself a full blown 'man' yet...


Cant be serious


----------



## tamara

[email protected] said:


> Is that you? Are you aware that you have a light saber going through your face? Should get that looked at! :lol:


Speaking of star wars!


----------



## BritishAssassin

[email protected] said:


> @BritishAssassin asked me to post these


Cheers JoJo

X


----------



## huarache

Breda said:


> Cant be serious


XXXXXXXXXXXX 2


----------



## [email protected]

Breda said:


> Oh ffs and you was becomin my ride or die chick as well... you can foget that now!
> 
> I beg you let me know how I rated tho
> 
> Thank you jojo, luckily he gets his looks from his dad


I don't know what that means :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@The L Man


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

[email protected] said:


> I don't know what that means :lol:


Easiest way to find put have a listen of dmx's music :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

BritishAssassin said:


> Cheers JoJo
> 
> X


No probs


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

[email protected] said:


> I don't know what that means :lol:


Easiest way to find out have a listen of dmx's music :laugh:


----------



## DazG




----------



## Breda

[email protected] said:


> I don't know what that means :lol:


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ride%20or%20die%20chick


----------



## huarache

female muscle worship anyone?


----------



## jon-kent

Me and my boy haha


----------



## [email protected]

Breda said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ride%20or%20die%20chick


Ooh ok no I don't think I'd be a very good ride or die chick :lol:


----------



## lxm

[email protected] said:


> Is that you? Are you aware that you have a light saber going through your face? Should get that looked at! :lol:


I don't get it ? :confused1:



Breda said:


> Cant be serious


?? Only a few on here have seen my pic @dipdabs is one, who can confirm..

Nice pic breda, you look pretty mean mate.


----------



## tamara

jon-kent said:


> Me and my boy haha
> 
> View attachment 129935


Oh! Quite handsome aren't you fella? How could anyone wanna hit that face


----------



## jon-kent

tamara said:


> Oh! Quite handsome aren't you fella? How could anyone wanna hit that face


Haha thanks but i think the dog drags me up a few points with him :lol:


----------



## TheProteinFiend

The Cheese said:


>


I must paint you..


----------



## jon-kent

Mikey81 said:


> Christ didnt know dogs could post on forums


Hahahaaha he's a clever boy mate


----------



## Guest

IGotTekkers said:


> The side of my head
> 
> View attachment 129924


Mate I hope there 10 holers and not 8


----------



## Sc4mp0

Most recent one I have from my last holiday.


----------



## Spangle1187

There you go and not a gym in sight


----------



## Breda

[email protected] said:


> Ooh ok no I don't think I'd be a very good ride or die chick :lol:


I agree hence your recent sacking lol



lxm said:


> I don't get it ? :confused1:
> 
> ?? Only a few on here have seen my pic @dipdabs is one, who can confirm..
> 
> Nice pic breda, you look pretty mean mate.


Haha I've seen a lot of things mate you get that face after a while.

Dont know what to say about yours man, thats not the picture of you I had in my head I'm still in shock


----------



## jon-kent

Mikey81 said:


> Awesome dog though


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Easiest way to find out have a listen of dmx's music :laugh:


Whenever anyone mentions DMX the lyrics that spring to mind

'i got blood on my hands cuz theres no remorse, i got blood on my dick cuz i fcuked a corpse'

Quite the poetic lyricist wouldnt u say??


----------



## k8tjane

jon-kent said:


> Me and my boy haha
> 
> View attachment 129935


What a cutey.....and the dogs nice too


----------



## k8tjane

jon-kent said:


> Me and my boy haha
> 
> View attachment 129935


What a cutey.....and the dogs nice too


----------



## tamara

Where's @TwoCanVanDamn?


----------



## huarache

Breda said:


> Dont know what to say about yours man, thats not the picture of you I had in my head I'm still in shock


x2

i thought you were like a 40yo bloke, the things you come out with !


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Whenever anyone mentions DMX the lyrics that spring to mind
> 
> 'i got blood on my hands cuz theres no remorse, i got blood on my dick cuz i fcuked a corpse'
> 
> Quite the poetic lyricist wouldnt u say??


Any pics comin from you sir?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Any pics comin from you sir?


only read the first page, did she seriously manage to get ppl to post pics oooooh...

no then


----------



## [email protected]

Breda said:


> Any pics comin from you sir?


Psst you forgot no ****!


----------



## lxm

[email protected] said:


> Is that you? Are you aware that you have a light saber going through your face? Should get that looked at! :lol:





Breda said:


> I agree hence your recent sacking lol
> 
> Haha I've seen a lot of things mate you get that face after a while.
> 
> Dont know what to say about yours man, thats not the picture of you I had in my head I'm still in shock


Lol, im really intrested in how you pictured me ? tell me! or give an example..


----------



## eezy1

me coming over all shy


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> only read the first page, did she seriously manage to get ppl to post pics oooooh...
> 
> no then


She swindled one out of me man. I knew your ass wouldn't be throwin any up


----------



## Skye666

..it's interesting how guys look and how u thought they might look based on what they say!


----------



## jon-kent

k8tjane said:


> What a cutey.....and the dogs nice too


Thanks :blush:


----------



## The Cheese

essexboy said:


> Please tell me thats not real ,and those guns are toys..............


I feel your jealousy.

As for toys? Don't you know? Guns and guitars always get a tidal wave going in a few fannies.


----------



## Breda

[email protected] said:


> Psst you forgot no ****!


But that would imply there were no **** intentions :whistling:


----------



## Goosh

Are these being used for a UK-M Calender or something?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Me and my youngest having a staredown before bathtime the other night



In Turkey last year on holiday



Gratuitous Ab shot



And my favourite..... The moment that I discovered I had a penis! :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

lxm said:


> I don't get it ? :confused1:
> 
> .


If I have to explain the joke then it's not funny anymore!


----------



## tamara

RS4 said:


> View attachment 129940
> 
> 
> first time uploading a pic, do not wish for everyone to see me as i talk about aas on the board


Love a guy in army uniform!


----------



## Laurieloz

Me last winter (three weeks ago!) and Chevy Chase on a boat in Turkey last year....


----------



## Breda

lxm said:


> Lol, im really intrested in how you pictured me ? tell me! or give an example..


I saw you with glasses, short hair, some silly facial hair etc I dont know if that pic is any better tho :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> She swindled one out of me man. I knew your ass wouldn't be throwin any up


U know me well my wholemeal Breda !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Laurieloz said:


> Me last winter (three weeks ago!) and Chevy Chase on a boat in Turkey last year....


Tbf that first pic ur arm does look huge :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Me 4 years ago


----------



## tamara

RS4 said:


> View attachment 129944
> 
> 
> me messing about during some down time, blanked the badge out as to not give away my unit.
> 
> feel free for the women posting in here to upload


What are you army or marines?


----------



## RACK

Me apparently not bein suititably dressed for work. They got told to jog on!


----------



## Breda

tamara said:


> What are you army or marines?


Dont waste time do you lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Fatstuff said:


> Tbf that first pic ur arm does look huge :rolleye:


It could be a chunky sweater or I've silenced my critics?


----------



## shauny13

a rare site of me out of gym gear.


----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Haha thanks but i think the dog drags me up a few points with him :lol:


It's the dog they are on about mate.....


----------



## tamara

Breda said:


> Do waste time do you lol


What? I could do with a pen pal


----------



## Breda

Laurieloz said:


> It could be a chunky sweater or I've silenced my critics?


Chunky sweater me thinks


----------



## vetran

me taking a strap on


----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> It's the dog they are on about mate.....


Oh !!! Was it the dog your daughter thought was good looking :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## Breda

tamara said:


> What? I could do with a pen pal


Is that what you call them


----------



## tamara

vetran said:


> me taking a strap on


Bloody hell, you're a handsome big lump


----------



## k8tjane

May have to secretly keep coming back to this thread, just got caught out by hubby.

Him: what you so interested in on your ipad.

Me: just on uk-m

Him: you keep grinning, what you looking at

Me: just perving at pictures of some of the men on there

God that man knows how to scowl. Probably shouldn't be so honest


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> me taking a strap on


Hahaha. Gotta love a taker !!!


----------



## tamara

Mikey81 said:


> One for the ladies. I'm on the left
> 
> View attachment 129954


Ooooh I like fire men!


----------



## Greenspin

There was a thread or two like this before. And I distinctly remember @'ing a few of the good looking members and telling them to fcuk off :lol:


----------



## Skye666

lxm said:


> Don't know if Id call myself a full blown 'man' yet...


You. Do look about 12!


----------



## SwAn1

Me and the boy! Not a single squat rack was used that year!


----------



## tamara

RS4 said:


> so your going to write to me next time im in the desert?


Maybe, might send you a parcel, some dolly mixture a razor and a copy of Beano? Need to know if you're marines or army? I'll write to marines my friend will write to army guys!


----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Oh !!! Was it the dog your daughter thought was good looking :whistling:  :lol:


Haha like it, my daughter was due at specsavers that day though..  :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

tamara said:


> Maybe, might send you a parcel, some dolly mixture a razor and a copy of Beano? Need to know if you're marines or army? I'll write to marines my friend will write to army guys!


Out of curiosity do you write and send parcels to sales reps around the m25? I could do with some freebies too :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> Haha like it, my daughter was due at specsavers that day though..  :lol:


Hahahahaha


----------



## Marshan

View attachment 129956
View attachment 129957


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Out of curiosity do you write and send parcels to sales reps around the m25? I could do with some freebies too :thumbup1:


You could do with a food parcel .


----------



## Skye666

RS4 said:


> I meant i wasnt hinting at you, seems im having trouble getting across my message in simple terms
> 
> ladies feel free to upload


It's called THE MEN of UKM


----------



## Breda

mixerD1 said:


> View attachment 129956
> View attachment 129957


All those girls are family aren't they lol.

Lookin large in the 1st pic my man


----------



## animal adam

Screw it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

ewen said:


> You could do with a food parcel .


I'll take anything apart from what you are offering :lol:


----------



## Skye666

RS4 said:


> fair one but i gues if one us us made a women of ukm thread we would get responses along the lines of 'pervert' lol


Hmm well I Spose some would and some might want to post...who knows...I'd come in the ladies thread definitely...and call u a PERV! Lol


----------



## Mish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'll take anything apart from what you are offering :lol:


inside his food parcel i'll bet he includes pictures of his sausage


----------



## Greenspin

@ewen I'm surprised this thread isn't already littered with pictures of your sexy self... :lol: I thought whenever pictures where mentioned yours where added automatically, pmsl.


----------



## marc2001dj

I'm here for the gangbang....


----------



## Skye666

Greenspin said:


> @ewen I'm surprised this thread isn't already littered with pictures of your sexy self... :lol: I thought whenever pictures where mentioned yours where added automatically, pmsl.


He's just holding out making me suspicious....he's not strongman at all he's one of them skinny jeans wearers...


----------



## Breda

marc2001dj said:


> I'm here for the gangbang....


You will have your pick of the fellas In the im straight thread


----------



## IGotTekkers

tamara said:


> Biggest baddest meanest looking mods I've ever seen!


Mod!?!?!?!? :cursing: Haha I'm a skin!


----------



## Fatstuff

IGotTekkers said:


> Mod!?!?!?!? :cursing: Haha I'm a skin!


Haha


----------



## IGotTekkers

sckeane said:


> is that you at one of them edl marches ?
> 
> hahaha you big mean lookin bastard


No mate you wouldn't catch me dead walking with the edl!


----------



## Greenspin

Fatstuff said:


> Haha


Arms and chest are looking pretty shapely mate.


----------



## The L Man




----------



## Gym Bunny

Thank you men for cheering up my dreary Monday! :thumb:


----------



## Mish

marc2001dj said:


> I'm here for the gangbang....





Breda said:


> You will have your pick of the fellas In the im straight thread


----------



## huarache

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate you wouldn't catch me dead walking with the edl!


I know mate just teasing ya :tongue:


----------



## Marshan

Breda said:


> All those girls are family aren't they lol.
> 
> Lookin large in the 1st pic my man


Nope not family, honestly 4 of them are sisters and one is one of their best friends (not going to go into any details as you just wouldnt believe me). I'm actually heavier by abt a stone in the second one...I was just coming off a cut in the first, was 4 days into a holiday and eating everything before and behind me so Im fat as f**k if anything.


----------



## Mish

The L Man said:


>


Why have you posted a pic of @lxm


----------



## Loveleelady

Spangle1187 said:


> View attachment 129938
> 
> 
> There you go and not a gym in sight


o haloooo Mr Bond... veryyyyyyy handsome

what height is you?


----------



## IGotTekkers

tkd67 said:


> Mate I hope there 10 holers and not 8


 :lol: I was only a noob when I get them boots, I prefer my 3 holes, they are quality! Great avi by the way, big skin weekend in margate this weekend, get down and have a skank


----------



## Gab

just got out of shower, oh well, in for the p!ss take off certain people.....


----------



## Carbon-12

Here we go...


----------



## Northern Lass

@Breda.... very handsome :blush:


----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 129970
> 
> 
> just got out of shower, oh well, in for the p!ss take off certain people.....


When you posted in the picture thread, I always imagines you as that thing in your avatar :lol:


----------



## Breda

mixerD1 said:


> Nope not family, honestly 4 of them are sisters and one is one of their best friends (not going to go into any details as you just wouldnt believe me). I'm actually heavier by abt a stone in the second one...I was just coming off a cut in the first, was 4 days into a holiday and eating everything before and behind me so Im fat as f**k if anything.


You banged them all??? Please tell me its true!

You look bigger in the 1st pic to me mate


----------



## k8tjane

IGotTekkers said:


> :lol: I was only a noob when I get them boots, I prefer my 3 holes, they are quality! Great avi by the way, big skin weekend in margate this weekend, get down and have a skank


Totally off topic but that made me chuckle as hubby is currently making me listen to Skatalites.


----------



## Breda

Mish said:


> Why have you posted a pic of @lxm


Have you seen lxms pic?


----------



## tamara

IGotTekkers said:


> Mod!?!?!?!? :cursing: Haha I'm a skin!


I popped my cherry to a skin head, fancied him all through school I did.


----------



## The L Man

F*ck it come at me. On the right yes i look young


----------



## Breda

YummyMummy said:


> @Breda.... very handsome :blush:


Cheers YM the little bugger will be informed


----------



## marc2001dj

Mish said:


>


----------



## Gab

Greenspin said:


> When you posted in the picture thread, I always imagines you as that thing in your avatar :lol:


Sorry to disappoint.....


----------



## Loveleelady

animal adam said:


> Screw it.
> 
> View attachment 129958


I like this

the hairy wildness is most pleasing

any outdoor shots with water?


----------



## IGotTekkers

tamara said:


> I popped my cherry to a skin head, fancied him all through school I did.


I see. I see..

Have you ever been to tekkersville?


----------



## tamara

The L Man said:


> F*ck it come at me. On the right yes i look young


Knew you would be handsome!


----------



## Guest

IGotTekkers said:


> :lol: I was only a noob when I get them boots, I prefer my 3 holes, they are quality! Great avi by the way, big skin weekend in margate this weekend, get down and have a skank


Yeah great if I wasn't working and margate being 3/4 hrs away :laugh:

Besides I shake nervously when buying cheap liquor from bargin booze, never mind ****in it up on a bender, im a tight cvnt :whistling:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

tamara said:


> Where's @TwoCanVanDamn?


Fvck that

Don't want everyone knowing I'm a dirty roider lol. If any of the little cvnts from the chest and bi's brigade from my hometown saw it I'd get some right stick. People don't understand it around here.

Plus I've got a bit of a baby face


----------



## IGotTekkers

The L Man said:


> F*ck it come at me. On the right yes i look young


Saved to my downloads folder for the future


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> I like this
> 
> the hairy wildness is most pleasing
> 
> any outdoor shots with water?


LL that really made me laugh!! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

tkd67 said:


> Yeah great if I wasn't working and margate being 3/4 hrs away :laugh:
> 
> Besides I shake nervously when buying cheap liquor from bargin booze, never mind ****in it up on a bender, im a tight cvnt :whistling:


It's £3.50 a pint down here mate Haha


----------



## Loveleelady

Gab said:


> View attachment 129970
> 
> 
> just got out of shower, oh well, in for the p!ss take off certain people.....


supply full length shot

face is good


----------



## IGotTekkers

tkd67 said:


> Yeah great if I wasn't working and margate being 3/4 hrs away :laugh:
> 
> Besides I shake nervously when buying cheap liquor from bargin booze, never mind ****in it up on a bender, im a tight cvnt :whistling:


It's £3.50 a pint down here mate Haha


----------



## The L Man

tamara said:


> Knew you would be handsome!


Lol I'm really not but thanks! 



IGotTekkers said:


> Saved to my downloads folder for the future


Oh god...why?


----------



## Mish

Breda said:


> Have you seen lxms pic?


Not for 1 second do you or I believe that's lxm


----------



## tamara

IGotTekkers said:


> I see. I see..
> 
> Have you ever been to tekkersville?


No what is it? When I was hanging round with this dude he introduced me to films like warriors (come out to play!) screwdriver and romper stomper!


----------



## IGotTekkers

The L Man said:


> Lol I'm really not but thanks!
> 
> Oh god...why?


Oh you just wait and see  :innocent:


----------



## Monkey skeleton

IGotTekkers said:


> Saved to my downloads folder for the future


Print it off and take a pic of it after you've shot your bolt across his face, it'll make him feel loved!


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Fvck that
> 
> Don't want everyone knowing I'm a dirty roider lol. If any of the little cvnts from the chest and bi's brigade from my hometown saw it I'd get some right stick. People don't understand it around here.
> 
> Plus I've got a bit of a baby face


Baby face and a gladiator body! I like you.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mish said:


> Not for 1 second do you or I believe that's lxm


I thought it was Justin bieber lol


----------



## Breda

Mish said:


> Not for 1 second do you or I believe that's lxm


Nah man thats him. Why would he embarrass himself with someone elses face??


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> LL that really made me laugh!! :lol:


lol jojo I mean it I like his rawness


----------



## The L Man

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh you just wait and see  :innocent:


Knew I'd regret posting a pic lol.


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Marshan

Breda said:


> You banged them all??? Please tell me its true!
> 
> You look bigger in the 1st pic to me mate


Kissed 4 of the sisters, was 'with' 2...brother (taller and more athletic shaped than me) was with the friend (shes about 6 foot). Honestly, in the second pic Im about 15 and a half stone..start of rugby season, the second one Id be roughly 14 and a half and losing condition rapid haha.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> He's just holding out making me suspicious....he's not strongman at all he's one of them skinny jeans wearers...


Ohhhhhh he's most defiantly not lol c


----------



## RACK

Feeler said:


> Half naked at work does it for me :thumb:


Haha its how I roll

And yep I remember ya


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> lol jojo I mean it I like his rawness


It was the "any outdoor shots with water" bit that really tickled me :lol:


----------



## Dan 45

In for sh1ts and giggles...


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> It was the "any outdoor shots with water" bit that really tickled me :lol:


lols we all need a few of those


----------



## CJ

eezy1 said:


> View attachment 129905


Lmfao...bubbles

I wish they made more of those series


----------



## RACK

@The L Man you're a good lookin lad mate, srs


----------



## Loveleelady

Jo[email protected] said:


> It was the "any outdoor shots with water" bit that really tickled me :lol:


lols we all need a few of those


----------



## Breda

mixerD1 said:


> Kissed 4 of the sisters, was 'with' 2...brother (taller and more athletic shaped than me) was with the friend (shes about 6 foot). Honestly, in the second pic Im about 15 and a half stone..start of rugby season, the second one Id be roughly 14 and a half and losing condition rapid haha.


Good stuff man... where do you live by the way?

Tbf fair mate I cant really concentrate on your physique in that pic


----------



## Talaria

@Milky wasted words of wisdom.


----------



## eezy1

CJ said:


> Lmfao...bubbles
> 
> I wish they made more of those series


lol samehere mate. got them all on disk somewhere. i was hooked


----------



## Marshan

Breda said:


> Good stuff man... where do you live by the way?
> 
> Tbf fair mate I cant really concentrate on your physique in that pic


Haha...totally understandable big man, thats a great shot of you and the younglad, he's gonna be a big lad too! I'm in the west of Ireland, first pic was in Portugal in April.


----------



## The L Man

RACK said:


> @The L Man you're a good lookin lad mate, srs


Ohh thanks man! Just need to work on the physique lol.


----------



## Greenspin

I've got a baby face, so won't ever look like a real man, pmsl. But I'm in a good mood, so here's my 2 cent.


----------



## Sharpy76

In for a penny........

The day i signed my life away and pretending i was happy about it:lol:



On holiday with my little darling Mia....



A naked shot tonight before i got in the bath...

 shame it's not a full length mirror

One from the weekend (avi pic)....


----------



## SwAn1

Sharpy76 said:


> In for a penny........
> 
> The day i signed my life away and pretending i was happy about it:lol:
> 
> View attachment 129977
> 
> 
> On holiday with my little darling Mia....
> 
> View attachment 129979
> 
> 
> A naked shot tonight before i got in the bath...
> 
> View attachment 129981
> shame it's not a full length mirror
> 
> One from the weekend (avi pic)....
> 
> View attachment 129984


Looking good (no ****) in 4 more of the wife (jk)


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Breda said:


> Nah man thats him. Why would he embarrass himself with someone elses face??


LMAO. Breda casually insulting lxm :lol:

Fair play to both of you for putting a picture up


----------



## RACK

The L Man said:


> Ohh thanks man! Just need to work on the physique lol.


You need to work on confidence. I was still pulling looking like the pic below;



It's all about confidence.

I obvs look better now lol


----------



## Loveleelady

Dan 45 said:


> View attachment 129978
> View attachment 129980
> 
> 
> In for sh1ts and giggles...


handsome divil!


----------



## Ballin

This was from my Men's Health shoot back in 2010 bulked up a fair bit since then...especially by belly :lol:


----------



## Breda

mixerD1 said:


> Haha...totally understandable big man, thats a great shot of you and the younglad, he's gonna be a big lad too! I'm in the west of Ireland, first pic was in Portugal in April.


I hope so but He's a skinny little thing at the minute, long arms and long legs but can see he'll have pretty broad shoulders and slim waist. He's doin his push ups and sit ups at the minute so hopefully he'll have the right mentality to move some iron about in a few years

Your little Mrs will break some hearts when she's older for sure. She's a cutie mate


----------



## Ballin

This was from my Men's Health shoot back in 2010 bulked up a fair bit since then...especially by belly :lol:

View attachment 129987


----------



## k8tjane

There are some mightily fine looking men on UK-M :thumb:

Keep em' coming boys (no pun intended)


----------



## bigbob33

me proving I have a domestic side 



and the American history X look


----------



## tamara

Sharpy76 said:


> In for a penny........
> 
> The day i signed my life away and pretending i was happy about it:lol:
> 
> View attachment 129977
> 
> 
> On holiday with my little darling Mia....
> 
> View attachment 129979
> 
> 
> A naked shot tonight before i got in the bath...
> 
> View attachment 129981
> shame it's not a full length mirror
> 
> One from the weekend (avi pic)....
> 
> View attachment 129984


Beautiful family


----------



## Mish




----------



## Dan 45

Ballin said:


> This was from my Men's Health shoot back in 2010 bulked up a fair bit since then...especially by belly :lol:
> 
> View attachment 129987


Hang on you play for the O's?


----------



## Ballin

Dan 45 said:


> Hang on you play for the O's?


Used to back in the day mate- had to give up a 2 years ago due to work- you play?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

tamara said:


> Baby face and a gladiator body! I like you.


I used to be in the marines as well :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> In for a penny........
> 
> The day i signed my life away and pretending i was happy about it:lol:
> 
> View attachment 129977
> 
> 
> On holiday with my little darling Mia....
> 
> View attachment 129979
> 
> 
> A naked shot tonight before i got in the bath...
> 
> View attachment 129981
> shame it's not a full length mirror
> 
> One from the weekend (avi pic)....
> 
> View attachment 129984


You look happy as fuk on your weddin day, Fast forward to tonight and you look like an angry man

The joys of marriage ay


----------



## Ben_Dover

Me and my chubby little dude in Devon last week...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Mish said:


>


Fvck sake, I've just spat sprite all over my laptop!

That was great


----------



## RACK

Couple more from last year when I looked my best, one with The Dutch man!!

Sloooooooowly getting back to what I look like on the pic of just me so not complaining


----------



## The L Man

Mish said:


>


Knew you'd pipe up :yawn: Put a pic up yet?


----------



## Talaria

Mish said:


> Not for 1 second do you or I believe that's lxm




And one down the shops.


----------



## Dan 45

Ballin said:


> Used to back in the day mate- had to give up a 2 years ago due to work- you play?


Yes buddy.

4 years (present) @ Sussex Thunder

1 Year @ Kent Exiles


----------



## Dan 45

Ballin said:


> Used to back in the day mate- had to give up a 2 years ago due to work- you play?


Yes buddy.

4 years (present) @ Sussex Thunder

1 Year @ Kent Exiles


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> You look happy as fuk on your weddin day, Fast forward to tonight and you look like an angry man
> 
> The joys of marriage ay


Lol, we've had our moments can't lie!

I'm hot, sticky, sweaty, and hungry, hence the pi$$ed off look.

Sitting in front of the fan with a full belly now so all is good in the hood


----------



## Fatstuff

One face shot!! Can we please hurry on with the thread afterwards 



:lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

RACK said:


> Couple more from last year when I looked my best, one with The Dutch man!!
> 
> Sloooooooowly getting back to what I look like on the pic of just me so not complaining


The leaner you get the older you look weirdly, if you know what I mean

Not hating just an observation, look good mate


----------



## RACK

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> The leaner you get the older you look weirdly, if you know what I mean
> 
> Not hating just an observation, look good mate


TBH mate when I got really lean I looked like a walking Scream mask. I defo look better day to day with some meat on me, my face being that lean with this jaw looks redic haha

About about 14lb off where I am now should see some abs and veins out and a good look to keep year round.


----------



## RACK

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> The leaner you get the older you look weirdly, if you know what I mean
> 
> Not hating just an observation, look good mate


TBH mate when I got really lean I looked like a walking Scream mask. I defo look better day to day with some meat on me, my face being that lean with this jaw looks redic haha

About about 14lb off where I am now should see some abs and veins out and a good look to keep year round.


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I used to be in the marines as well :rolleye:


Oh stop it you're killing me!


----------



## Ballin

Dan 45 said:


> Yes buddy.
> 
> 4 years (present) @ Sussex Thunder
> 
> 1 Year @ Kent Exiles


Nice I know a fair few guys knocking around with you at the moment who have moved over from the O's. Played 5 seasons there and 2 years at uni, but to be honest I love training in the weights room so much more so I can't see myself suiting up anytime soon which is a shame in a way. Far to much BS in BAFA.


----------



## Talaria

The L Man said:


> Ohh thanks man! Just need to work on the physique lol.


That may actually involve working out and sticking to a diet though.


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, we've had our moments can't lie!
> 
> I'm hot, sticky, sweaty, and hungry, hence the pi$$ed off look.
> 
> Sitting in front of the fan with a full belly now so all is good in the hood


I've got my mean mug on too and I'm not even married. The Mrs has been watchin the news all fukin day but she's just ran to the shop to get some ice pops and a feast so I can change the channel for a bit.


----------



## Goosh

Oh **** it...

Awards do last month:



Gym yesterday (currently on a relaxing routine break before a big bulk in august):


----------



## LukeCrossan

One of me pulling a stupid face because that's what I do in pics normally ha


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> One face shot!! Can we please hurry on with the thread afterwards
> 
> View attachment 129997
> 
> 
> :lol:


I thought this day would never come

Quoted for immortality


----------



## Loveleelady

Breda said:


> I've got my mean mug on too and I'm not even married. The Mrs has been watchin the news all fukin day but she's just ran to the shop to get some ice pops and a feast so I can change the channel for a bit.


whingey pants


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

RS4 said:


> Which unit you serve with? Go on any recent herricks?
> 
> You run much aas when in?


Lympstone, 40,42, CLR

Herrick 7 and 9

started my first cycle (test-e) a few weeks before I left, had some time off at home before I started my new job so all I did was eat, train and sleep for 8 weeks while still getting paid by the marines, managed to get let go early to 'start my new job'. I didn't really wanna risk doing AAS whilst in for the most part as even when I was natty people were asking questions. But for the most part they don't really test people mate


----------



## RACK

RS4 said:


> Does dutch not post here anymore? Would be interested in what aas he recommends that dont have a negative effect on cardio preformace if that was someones main goal whilst staying lean. sorry off topic


You're prob best taggin him in Bad Alan or Liams journals mate.


----------



## tamara

RS4 said:


> Someone in the army fcuked you over in the past so now you like the royals?


Ha nope, always liked the marines. Different mindset again.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

RS4 said:


> Someone in the army fcuked you over in the past so now you like the royals?


Mate they all like the bootneck's


----------



## Breda

Loveleelady said:


> whingey pants


You would take her side wouldn't you


----------



## RACK

Feeler said:


> Is Dutch still alive !! Lol


He's very much alive mate lol, was speaking to him end of last week. He's very very busy and doing a cracking job training bad alan and liam on here.


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> I've got my mean mug on too and I'm not even married. The Mrs has been watchin the news all fukin day but she's just ran to the shop to get some ice pops and a feast so I can change the channel for a bit.


Mmmm feast!!!

Gotta say, you look like a cool a$$ dude in your pic mate with the little'un, obviously NOHOMO


----------



## RACK

Look in the journals bit, he's been tagged in Bad Alan and Liams journals a few times


----------



## Loveleelady

Breda said:


> You would take her side wouldn't you


lol you whil stroppie man...she sounds like great wee chick let her watch news and do as she pleases sure you'll be getting some of those lollies shes getting from shop

now shut up and put up some proper pictures no kids or anything in them I hate pictures like that


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

RS4 said:


> Nice one. *Loving civvy street?*
> 
> I only run test p and tbol every so often for 4-6 weeks. I know loads run big cycles and they pass cdt. I shouldnt be risking it anymore though as some like 1/10 on cdt get tested for aas. Not worth losing my jobs, hoping to get down to wales for a few years soon to


Yeah mate. I only work 6-7 months a year and get paid a lot more. Nothing not to like really

Still work with all the lads anyway so I still have a good crack whilst working. Private security. Don't wanna say too much as I still get drug tested now, not for AAS though.

Saying that I haven't done any for about 8 months so I'd be fine anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady

Feeler said:


> Anyway we have veered off topic guys....chop chop......pictures please.


feeler im no ***** but u luk rally sexy in ur avi

amazin bodu and ur bum is wow

rite back to nakid men piccies


----------



## Loveleelady

RS4 said:


> you hate kids?


naaa

its just they kinda kill the sexi vibe lols

I know everyone else is like awwww they cute etc but theres a time and a place for children and its not in sexi muscle men thread lol


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Mmmm feast!!!
> 
> Gotta say, you look like a cool a$$ dude in your pic mate with the little'un, obviously NOHOMO


I love em man my all time favourite ice cream

Cheers mate, same to you I'd definitely think twice about givin your Mrs the eye if I saw you walkin down the street with her


----------



## Marshan

Breda said:


> I hope so but He's a skinny little thing at the minute, long arms and long legs but can see he'll have pretty broad shoulders and slim waist. He's doin his push ups and sit ups at the minute so hopefully he'll have the right mentality to move some iron about in a few years
> 
> Your little Mrs will break some hearts when she's older for sure. She's a cutie mate


Thanks a million Breda, she has mine broke at times anyhow...guaranteed he's gonna be big so...and fair play for getting him in on it early, he'll appreciate lifting and you for teaching it to him for all his days.


----------



## Loveleelady

rite please lads if you wanna do daddie day care talk start a thread on it!

lets stay on track


----------



## mrssalvatore

The very very very handsome @ewen


----------



## Breda

Loveleelady said:


> lol you whil stroppie man...she sounds like great wee chick let her watch news and do as she pleases sure you'll be getting some of those lollies shes getting from shop
> 
> now shut up and put up some proper pictures no kids or anything in them I hate pictures like that


The man is supposed to hog the tv LL! She is a good girl even bought me an apple tango and some fudge cake lol

Seein as you ask so nicely here's one I threw up the other day


----------



## Huntingground

My pic is 28mb and wont upload. Any ideas?


----------



## Loveleelady

Huntingground said:


> My pic is 28mb and wont upload. Any ideas?


o god don't stress me out wiv techie talk


----------



## mrssalvatore

Huntingground said:


> My pic is 28mb and wont upload. Any ideas?


Yes you broke it


----------



## tamara

Breda said:


> The man is supposed to hog the tv LL! She is a good girl even bought me an apple tango and some fudge cake lol
> 
> Seein as you ask so nicely here's one I threw up the other day


Woo woo, that pic made my pum pum twitch!


----------



## Loveleelady

Breda said:


> The man is supposed to hog the tv LL! She is a good girl even bought me an apple tango and some fudge cake lol
> 
> Seein as you ask so nicely here's one I threw up the other day


is that a net vest? wtf lol


----------



## Talaria

Huntingground said:


> Any ideas?


I've got a few.


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> Woo woo, that pic made my pum pum twitch!


lols Tamara you so funnie


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Breda said:


> The man is supposed to hog the tv LL! She is a good girl even bought me an apple tango and some fudge cake lol
> 
> Seein as you ask so nicely here's one I threw up the other day


You remind me of kimbo slice in that picture


----------



## Breda

tamara said:


> Woo woo, that pic made my pum pum twitch!


Easy gyal


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

tamara said:


> Woo woo, that pic made my pum pum twitch!


bomboclart they dun seh pum pum in wales???


----------



## eezy1

pum pums gone global


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> bomboclart they dun seh pum pum in wales???


She get the teachins man. These girls are impressin me, 1st jojo now tamara patois has gone nationwide


----------



## Breda

Loveleelady said:


> is that a net vest? wtf lol


Ummm.... no :whistling:


----------



## eezy1

i didnt even know pum pum could twitch. gotta rep breda for that


----------



## Breda

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You remind me of kimbo slice in that picture


Not sure how to take that mate lol


----------



## [email protected]

Huntingground said:


> My pic is 28mb and wont upload. Any ideas?


Make it smaller. You're welcome


----------



## tamara

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> bomboclart they dun seh pum pum in wales???


I'm learning mun I'm learning.

Yo yo I'm a biscuit I clean de rifle you pound my glamity


----------



## Mish

Breda said:


> Ummm.... no :whistling:


You're the black Rasta C Nesbitt with string vest on


----------



## Breda

tamara said:


> I'm learning mun I'm learning.
> 
> Yo yo I'm a biscuit I clean de rifle you pound my glamity


Rahtid! I'm in utter shock at the level of filth in patoi


----------



## eezy1

this page is killin me !! :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

tamara said:


> I'm learning mun I'm learning.
> 
> Yo yo I'm a biscuit I clean de rifle you pound my glamity


wooooiiii ooman half the forum will be tryin to translate


----------



## tamara

RS4 said:


> What is this language you speak, i mite be moving units and getting posted in south wales, hope they all dont speak like this coz youve lost me :confused1:


Nah mate in Wales it goes like this..

Alright butt you alright or what, get your cock out, tidy!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Breda said:


> Not sure how to take that mate lol


Haha no offence intended mate. I always thought Kimbo looked cool as fvck. No ****

I'm also out as I too seem to be spending too much time in this thread which is supposed to be pictures of men. Plus I have no idea what all you thuglife OG's are talking about


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Haha no offence intended mate. I always thought Kimbo looked cool as fvck. No ****
> 
> I'm also out as I too seem to be spending too much time in this thread which is supposed to be pictures of men. Plus I have no idea what all you thuglife OG's are talking about


Don't forget theres a pm function just incase anyone wants to send any private pics.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

tamara said:


> Don't forget theres a pm function just incase anyone wants to send any private pics.


carefull me julie "dat 12 inch cocky a go mark yuh fi death so yuh mek sure seh yuh wah weh yuh get wen yuh done yuh feel it...With every walk weh yuh mek"


----------



## Mish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> wooooiiii ooman half the forum will be tryin to translate


You don't need to be fluent in pa-t-os to translate that filth. It's hardly surprising really.


----------



## eezy1

tek aff dem draws gyal me a go fcuk out ya belly


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mish said:


> You don't need to be fluent in pa-t-os to translate that filth. It's hardly surprising really.





eezy1 said:


> tek aff dem draws gyal me a go fcuk out ya belly


half the forum will be conversin in patois


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> The very very very handsome @ewen


19.5 stone of man 

Thanks mrssalvatore  x


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

tamara said:


> Don't forget theres a pm function just incase anyone wants to send any private pics.


 :blush:

I'm shy


----------



## eezy1

i got the urge for a chilled bottle of guiness export and a saltfish patty right now


----------



## Talaria

tamara said:


> Don't forget theres a pm function just incase anyone wants to send any private pics.


It took a thread and 19 pages to finally ask.


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> :blush:
> 
> I'm shy


Don't by shy, I won't hurt you!


----------



## The L Man

Breda said:


> The man is supposed to hog the tv LL! She is a good girl even bought me an apple tango and some fudge cake lol
> 
> Seein as you ask so nicely here's one I threw up the other day


I wanna be your mate irl (no ****).


----------



## lambrettalad

Me, at work on a rig in Romania also do a spot of airbrushing

dunno about the last pic


----------



## Mish

RS4 said:


> Does it work both ways, send and receive?


Careful, what's been seen can't be unseen


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I thought this day would never come
> 
> Quoted for immortality


Lol , I done it once on bens journal too - I just got to be careful who sees me


----------



## Fatstuff

tamara said:


> Don't by shy, I won't hurt you!


Mines just shy of 7" sorry


----------



## The L Man

Another half shot of me wid da ladiez in maga 2k13. closest i have ever been to a female over there lol


----------



## Loveleelady

more big massive talent please


----------



## Fatstuff

The L Man said:


> Another half shot of me wid da ladiez in maga 2k13. closest i have ever been to a female over there lol


Bless, I'd of thought that little innocent face would of got u loads of fanny, in fact I'm sure it could if u just learnt how!!


----------



## bigpit

a couple of my ugly mug,one from my sis's wedding last yr and one from training a few wk ago.


----------



## liam0810

I seem to be the only one who hasn't put a pic up so my avi was 4 weeks ago and this was at Bodypower weekend



Right so when do I get to see boobs?


----------



## Loveleelady

bigpit said:


> a couple of my ugly mug,one from my sis's wedding last yr and one from training a few wk ago.
> 
> View attachment 130021
> 
> 
> View attachment 130022


very very very attractive!!!!! nice...what height is u?


----------



## Breda

The L Man said:


> I wanna be your mate irl (no ****).


We can be boys my man but you need to earn your stripes and dig out some pumpum what does irl mean?


----------



## bigpit

Loveleelady said:


> very very very attractive!!!!! nice...what height is u?


 thanks :blush: and i'm 6'2.


----------



## The L Man

Breda said:


> We can be boys my man but you need to earn your stripes and dig out some pumpum what does irl mean?


I'm working on it man! irl = in real life


----------



## liam0810

Thought I'd posted a pic.

Well this was 4 weeks ago



And this was Bodypower weekend



Now can I please see some boobies?


----------



## tamara

liam0810 said:


> Thought I'd posted a pic.
> 
> Well this was 4 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 130033
> 
> 
> And this was Bodypower weekend
> 
> View attachment 130035
> 
> 
> Now can I please see some boobies?


No boobs allowed in general conversation. I was warned previously


----------



## Breda

The L Man said:


> I'm working on it man! irl = in real life


If lxm can do it so can you. I cant let you round the man dem until you got stripes tho just so you know but you ok to be round me

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Brook877

Face-



Legs-



Middle bit-



Edit; I give up trying to post pictures that don't come out sideways..


----------



## Loveleelady

bigpit said:


> thanks :blush: and i'm 6'2.


holy smoly!!!!!!

wow

aw come on another pic


----------



## liam0810

tamara said:


> No boobs allowed in general conversation. I was warned previously


Well that's just plain mean.


----------



## Loveleelady

Brook877 said:


> Face-
> 
> View attachment 130036
> 
> 
> Legs-
> 
> View attachment 130037
> 
> 
> Middle bit-
> 
> View attachment 130038
> 
> 
> Edit; I give up trying to post pictures that don't come out sideways..


amazin you have it all! stunning face


----------



## tamara

Brook877 said:


> Face-
> 
> View attachment 130036
> 
> 
> Legs-
> 
> View attachment 130037
> 
> 
> Middle bit-
> 
> View attachment 130038
> 
> 
> Edit; I give up trying to post pictures that don't come out sideways..


You're handsome


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> Well that's just plain mean.


have a nosy in powder room loads there


----------



## lxm

@Breda

Can I be ur pal Irl too ? Once lman earns his stripe we can hit the town.


----------



## Breda

lxm said:


> @Breda
> 
> Can I be ur pal Irl too ? Once lman earns his stripe we can hit the town.


You need a trim 1st my man and do you have links to the met cos I cant friend babylon


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> You're handsome


I seen him first

quit movin in on my men Tamara lmao


----------



## bigpit

Loveleelady said:


> holy smoly!!!!!!
> 
> wow
> 
> aw come on another pic


seen as you asked so nicely.... :tongue:


----------



## 1manarmy

Here's a recent one of myself










Just messin.


----------



## anabolik

Fvck it.

View attachment 130047


View attachment 130048


View attachment 130049


Don't laugh too hard I'm a sensitive soul lol


----------



## Tinytom

Topping up the gunnage in the thread


----------



## tamara

1manarmy said:


> Here's a recent one of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messin.


Me like!


----------



## Guest

Ive just thought, ive liked the last 3 or so..

I do not bat the other way :double ****:


----------



## tamara

anabolik said:


> Fvck it.
> 
> View attachment 130047
> 
> 
> View attachment 130048
> 
> 
> View attachment 130049
> 
> 
> Don't laugh too hard I'm a sensitive soul lol


Very handsome too, there's loads of fitties here!


----------



## Brook877

Loveleelady said:


> I seen him first
> 
> quit movin in on my men Tamara lmao


Play nicely ladies, there's enough man-porn in this thread to share between you all.. :lol:


----------



## The L Man

Breda said:


> You need a trim 1st my man and do you have links to the met cos I cant friend babylon


Babylon = police? always wondered what that meant as it's in a song I recently downloaded

"I'm not a dealer I'm a farmer from me a youth

I work with mother earth, man a straight I-tal

but babylon said I'm a real criminal"


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> have a nosy in powder room loads there


Might struggle with that one LL!


----------



## guvnor82

Couple of me and misses guvnor


----------



## TryingToGetBig

tamara said:


> Post a picture of yourselves. Could be any pose or location. In the garden, holding a baby, anything you like! Who is gonna be the bravest to start things off then, @Chelsea?


 me and my son in our pool

 my sun burn by the mid afternoon!

Sun cream the kids, forget myself :-(


----------



## Loveleelady

bigpit said:


> seen as you asked so nicely.... :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 130045
> View attachment 130046


hot!!!! very hot!


----------



## Loveleelady

bigpit said:


> seen as you asked so nicely.... :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 130045
> View attachment 130046


hot!!!! very hot!


----------



## Tinytom

Putting 100% into our workouts



Bit of snake gunnage



Gunnage is serious business. Approach with caution.


----------



## tamara

Tinytom said:


> Putting 100% into our workouts
> 
> View attachment 130055
> 
> 
> Bit of snake gunnage
> 
> View attachment 130057
> 
> 
> Gunnage is serious business. Approach with caution.
> 
> View attachment 130058


Is that an albino Burmese python?


----------



## Loveleelady

anabolik said:


> Fvck it.
> 
> View attachment 130047
> 
> 
> View attachment 130048
> 
> 
> View attachment 130049
> 
> 
> Don't laugh too hard I'm a sensitive soul lol


good looking face handsome...nice hard body..class

but don't wear that red t shirt dark colour

briter more clean vibrant colors wud pic up ur features more


----------



## Tinytom

tamara said:


> Is that an albino Burmese python?


Yes. I've had him nearly 9 years now.


----------



## Hoddsy

Just me with a coconut


----------



## lxm

Breda said:


> You need a trim 1st my man and do you have links to the met cos I cant friend babylon


Im much sharper now breda, that pictures a little outdated. Honest. Met ? Nah brav. No frettin.

Look like were on.


----------



## The L Man

lxm said:


> Im much sharper now breda, that pictures a little outdated. Honest. Met ? Nah brav. No frettin.
> 
> Look like were on.


I had such a different image of you in my head lol.


----------



## Breda

The L Man said:


> Babylon = police? always wondered what that meant as it's in a song I recently downloaded
> 
> "I'm not a dealer I'm a farmer from me a youth
> 
> I work with mother earth, man a straight I-tal
> 
> but babylon said I'm a real criminal"


Haha gwan L man

But yea babylon is the system mate and the police are part of that system so you are right


----------



## tamara

Tinytom said:


> Yes. I've had him nearly 9 years now.


There's two in the reptile shop by me Christine the albino is 8stone! Stunning


----------



## The L Man

Loveleelady said:


> good looking face handsome...nice hard body..class
> 
> but don't wear that red t shirt dark colour
> 
> briter more clean vibrant colors wud pic up ur features more


Lmao. You're loving this thread aren't you!


----------



## Loveleelady

Hoddsy said:


> Just me with a coconut
> 
> View attachment 130060


handsome fek gorgeous!

omg soooo many hot men...what height u?


----------



## IGotTekkers

tamara said:


> No what is it?


Tekkersville is like your ultimate destination. You know when you get those moments in life where everything is absolute perfection, and you are at your most content, and wouldn't wanna be anywhere else in the world? Well that's Tekkersville. I'll take you there sometime


----------



## Breda

lxm said:


> Im much sharper now breda, that pictures a little outdated. Honest. Met ? Nah brav. No frettin.
> 
> Look like were on.


Alright we good then

Link up


----------



## Loveleelady

The L Man said:


> Lmao. You're loving this thread aren't you!


haha yes my wee eyes are pure wrecked

im shocked by how many stunners there are

feelin a bit cheated by what we got locally

they not on this level

all small and thin


----------



## lxm

Breda said:


> Alright we good then
> 
> Link up


I'll leave The L Man to arrange the details


----------



## tamara

IGotTekkers said:


> Tekkersville is like your ultimate destination. You know when you get those moments in life where everything is absolute perfection, and you are at your most content, and wouldn't wanna be anywhere else in the world? Well that's Tekkersville. I'll take you there sometime


Sounds lovely. I'll wear these!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Loveleelady said:


> handsome fek gorgeous!
> 
> omg soooo many hot men...what height u?


I don't even want to fvcking live anymore.

No offense hoddsy.


----------



## IGotTekkers

tamara said:


> Sounds lovely. I'll wear these!
> 
> View attachment 130061


Better get some fooking polish on them first!!


----------



## Loveleelady

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't even want to fvcking live anymore.
> 
> No offense hoddsy.


lol yea he's a beauty


----------



## tamara

IGotTekkers said:


> Better get some fooking polish on them first!!


Should've given them a rub before I took the pic, their patent what do I use? Fairy liquid?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Mine are much better


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> Should've given them a rub before I took the pic, their patent what do I use? Fairy liquid?


Patent polish

It comes in a nail varnish bottle


----------



## Hoddsy

Loveleelady said:


> handsome fek gorgeous!
> 
> omg soooo many hot men...what height u?


5'10.5 , the half counts


----------



## Loveleelady

Hoddsy said:


> 5'10.5 , the half counts


don't worry body and face wayyy above average so we'll go easy on heigh issue


----------



## Marshan

Tinytom said:


> Topping up the gunnage in the thread
> 
> View attachment 130052


Tiny...?? Pfft...


----------



## IGotTekkers

What's patent? I find that boot polish does the trick lmao



mrssalvatore said:


> Patent polish
> 
> It comes in a nail varnish bottle


----------



## mrssalvatore

IGotTekkers said:


> What's patent? I find that boot polish does the trick lmao


Pop into Clarke and ask for a black/any colour patent bottle and it covers all the scratch marks and scuffs and looks like shiny new again


----------



## tamara

IGotTekkers said:


> What's patent? I find that boot polish does the trick lmao


Means their shiny like, when I first had them took them ages to stop squeaking when I walked.


----------



## mrssalvatore




----------



## tamara

mrssalvatore said:


>


Thanks love, oh and happy birthday x


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> Thanks love, oh and happy birthday x


Thanks sweetie xx


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## grant hunter

Holding a baby

A baby plus a weight and baby with weight(start em young

And finally me and my better half


----------



## Smitch

Huntingground said:


> My pic is 28mb and wont upload. Any ideas?


Says the IT geek.


----------



## tamara

grant hunter said:


> Holding a baby
> View attachment 130062
> 
> 
> A baby plus a weight and baby with weight(start em young
> View attachment 130064
> 
> 
> And finally me and my better half
> View attachment 130065


Awww that is too cute!

These are among my favourite pictures that have been posted!


----------



## Loveleelady

grant hunter said:


> Holding a baby
> View attachment 130062
> 
> 
> A baby plus a weight and baby with weight(start em young
> View attachment 130064
> 
> 
> And finally me and my better half
> View attachment 130065


stunning family!


----------



## Jammy1

grant hunter said:


> Holding a baby
> View attachment 130062
> 
> 
> A baby plus a weight and baby with weight(start em young
> View attachment 130064
> 
> 
> And finally me and my better half
> View attachment 130065


Nice looking couple and good set of gnashers aswell lol


----------



## grant hunter

Jammy1 said:


> Nice looking couple and good set of gnashers aswell lol


Cheers. And I have no idea how those teeth look like that :-/


----------



## grant hunter

Loveleelady said:


> stunning family!


Thank you very much. We are a great family if I do say so myself


----------



## grant hunter

tamara said:


> Awww that is too cute!
> 
> These are among my favourite pictures that have been posted!


Those are old ones of the wee man as well. Everyone says he's cute cause he has curly hair now...........defo takes after his mum on the hair front


----------



## Dark sim

Rare night out



6 weeks in to my bulk (2 weeks ago)



6'2" btw


----------



## Loveleelady

Dark sim said:


> Rare night out
> 
> View attachment 130077
> 
> 
> 6 weeks in to my bulk (2 weeks ago)
> 
> View attachment 130078
> 
> 
> 6'2" btw


amazin!


----------



## MyStyle

Acting a fool (I'm on the right)



Myself & 2 best mates.



Me & my girl


----------



## tamara

Congratulations to me, I think this one has been my most successful thread I've ever done!


----------



## mrbritish

Won't let me upload a pic via my phone

I'll have to do it next time I am on the laptop


----------



## dtlv

I'm pretty camera shy to be honest, but I suppose I can post a mug shot so y'all you can put a face to my awesome posting...


----------



## Leeds89

I know I'm tiny but I'm not really bothered any more ^^


----------



## Loveleelady

dtlv said:


> I'm pretty camera shy to be honest, but I suppose I can post a mug shot so y'all you can put a face to my awesome posting...
> 
> View attachment 130107


oooo very handsome...great mod ans gud lukin...any body shots now ;lol


----------



## miggs

Anyone need there lawn done?


----------



## Queenie

miggs said:


> Anyone need there lawn done?
> View attachment 130127


i think @Loveleelady does!


----------



## miggs

RXQueenie said:


> i think @Loveleelady does!


Haha!!


----------



## Xelibrium

Recent pic from my shoot in "Landan"


----------



## B4PJS

One of me n the wife the day after our wedding at Amberley Castle



One of me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Xelibrium said:


> View attachment 130134
> 
> 
> Recent pic from my shoot in "Landan"


you get about mate http://www.naughtyreviews.com/vancouver-escorts/flirty-versatile-604-600-3771/photos


----------



## Xelibrium

ewen said:


> you get about mate http://www.naughtyreviews.com/vancouver-escorts/flirty-versatile-604-600-3771/photos


 :lol: haha worth a shot  glad no1 read my journal would of been exposed even faster! :whistling:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> you get about mate http://www.naughtyreviews.com/vancouver-escorts/flirty-versatile-604-600-3771/photos


 :lol: How the fvck did you find that? Detective squad :cool2:


----------



## Huntingground

Smitch said:


> Says the IT geek.


Haahaaa, I think it is the size of my head in the photo making the pic so big


----------



## L11

...because it was very sunny in the rave


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> :lol: How the fvck did you find that? Detective squad :cool2:


http://www.tineye.com/search/bff6a0579e2deb4fb96a809e093f25ce481da41d/

:thumbup1:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> http://www.tineye.com/search/bff6a0579e2deb4fb96a809e093f25ce481da41d/
> 
> :thumbup1:


I feel like I've been given a super hero power


----------



## Goosh

ewen said:


> http://www.tineye.com/search/bff6a0579e2deb4fb96a809e093f25ce481da41d/
> 
> :thumbup1:


I use that for work for copyrighted images 

Oh to use it for detective work


----------



## Carbon-12

one more off my instangram


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 130146
View attachment 130147
View attachment 130149
View attachment 130150
View attachment 130151
View attachment 130152
View attachment 130153


:tongue:


----------



## Meadow Mix

ewen said:


> View attachment 130146
> View attachment 130147
> View attachment 130149
> View attachment 130150
> View attachment 130151
> View attachment 130152
> View attachment 130153
> 
> 
> :tongue:


 Woo Hooo ,,, That's Sexy !! ...

:devil2:


----------



## Brook877

ewen said:


> View attachment 130146
> View attachment 130147
> View attachment 130149
> View attachment 130150
> View attachment 130151
> View attachment 130152
> View attachment 130153
> 
> 
> :tongue:


I'm just shocked the thread got to 31 pages before you got your **** out.. :cowboy:


----------



## k8tjane

ewen said:


> View attachment 130146
> View attachment 130147
> View attachment 130149
> View attachment 130150
> View attachment 130151
> View attachment 130152
> View attachment 130153
> 
> 
> :tongue:


The second photo grabbed my attention straight away, you have a lovely mohican


----------



## MRSTRONG

Brook877 said:


> I'm just shocked the thread got to 31 pages before you got your **** out.. :cowboy:


the best is always worth waiting for


----------



## MRSTRONG

k8tjane said:


> The second photo grabbed my attention straight away, you have a lovely mohican


why thank you


----------



## littlesimon




----------



## Skye666

L11 said:


> View attachment 130138
> 
> 
> ...because it was very sunny in the rave


Is that really u??


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> View attachment 130146
> View attachment 130147
> View attachment 130149
> View attachment 130150
> View attachment 130151
> View attachment 130152
> View attachment 130153
> 
> 
> :tongue:


La la la la laaaaaaaa!!!!! :thumb: :bounce: like


----------



## Tinkerbella

I'm actually impressed at the level of hot men UKM is housing....

I'm favouriting this thread


----------



## L11

Skye666 said:


> Is that really u??


No it's some random guy.

WTF of course it's me.


----------



## resten

Thought I'd share this one with you as well. 6 years ago, new years, off my tits.

Yes, that's a mistletoe headband with "kiss me" on it.

Stole it from some kid.


----------



## Skye666

L11 said:


> No it's some random guy.
> 
> WTF of course it's me.


Ok ok grumpy pants...which is why I didn't think it was u the guy looks too happy!!!!!


----------



## lickatsplit

me on my wedding day..............


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Thought I'd share this one with you as well. 6 years ago, new years, off my tits.
> 
> Yes, that's a mistletoe headband with "kiss me" on it.
> 
> Stole it from some kid.
> 
> View attachment 130177


you pluck your eyebrows and wear eyeliner ..... :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> you pluck your eyebrows and wear eyeliner ..... :lol:


 :lol:

I genuinely only really grow eyebrows on the sides closer to my nose, the fact that they're nearly bald on the other half gives them that shape haha.

And no eye liner, just dark thick lashes


----------



## LukeCrossan

L11 said:


> View attachment 130138
> 
> 
> ...because it was very sunny in the rave


Just wondering why you're wearing what looks like a wedding hat in the rave too haha?


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> :lol:
> 
> I genuinely only really grow eyebrows on the sides closer to my nose, the fact that they're nearly bald on the other half gives them that shape haha.
> 
> And no eye liner, just dark thick lashes


haha i too only grow half eyebrows :lol: and i have long eyelashes .

fancy a bum :whistling:


----------



## G-man99

last year


----------



## resten

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 130190
> 
> 
> last year


That your GrindR pic? 



ewen said:


> haha i too only grow half eyebrows :lol: and i have long eyelashes .
> 
> fancy a bum :whistling:


Meant to be together :wub:


----------



## G-man99

resten said:


> That your GrindR pic?


You knew you'd seen me before


----------



## MyStyle

resten said:


> :lol:
> 
> I genuinely only really grow eyebrows on the sides closer to my nose, the fact that they're nearly bald on the other half gives them that shape haha.
> 
> And no eye liner, just dark thick lashes


Girls in school insisted I wore mascara because of my eye lashes aswell lol. Proper p1ss take!


----------



## L11

LukeCrossan said:


> Just wondering why you're wearing what looks like a wedding hat in the rave too haha?


My favourite hat mate.


----------



## G-man99

resten said:


> Thought I'd share this one with you as well. 6 years ago, new years, off my tits.
> 
> Yes, that's a mistletoe headband with "kiss me" on it.
> 
> Stole it from some kid.
> 
> View attachment 130177


One of me off my nut (left)


----------



## LukeCrossan

L11 said:


> My favourite hat mate.


Looks good pal


----------



## Skye666

@L11 , best friends :thumb: :wub:


----------



## resten

G-man99 said:


> One of me off my nut (left)
> 
> View attachment 130197


You have less of a child snatcher look about you compared to me


----------



## L11

Sticking with the "off my nut" theme


----------



## resten

L11 said:


> Sticking with the "off my nut" theme
> 
> View attachment 130198


 :lol: Awesome.

Someone's been making roaches from your sign though :sad:


----------



## RACK

G-man99 said:


> One of me off my nut (left)
> 
> View attachment 130197


Me and my mate off our faces in PACHA last year........ One min I'm lifting a model over my head in Ibiza Rocks.....Next thing I know I'm watching Seb Ingrosso about 10miles away haha


----------



## Mish

Me after a few weeks on MT2.



Me in some casual attire.



Me and the war dept.


----------



## resten

Well, as I've turned this thread round to "The absolutely spangled men of UKM" - here are some more goldies. Do consider thought they they are all between 5 and 7 years old :lol:







I was always surprised at the amount of MDMA I could smuggle into a festival up my bum


----------



## Gym Bunny

MyStyle said:


> Girls in school insisted I wore mascara because of my eye lashes aswell lol. Proper p1ss take!


This is one the great injustices of the world! So many men have brilliant eyelashes and it just isn't fair.

Also...picsornoprettyeyelashes


----------



## dtlv

Loveleelady said:


> oooo very handsome...great mod ans gud lukin...any body shots now ;lol


Kind of you to say so LL... am working on getting this bod back into shape, so some might come soon enough... maybe


----------



## RACK

Brilliant how its gone from normal shots, to gym shots to now chewing our own faces off shots


----------



## resten

RACK said:


> Brilliant how its gone from normal shots, to gym shots to now chewing our own faces off shots


If this wasn't in gen con I'd try to dig out some torture garden pics  normal shots -> gym shots -> chewing our own faces off shots -> fetish shots


----------



## Ben_Dover

resten said:


> Well, as I've turned this thread round to "The absolutely spangled men of UKM" - here are some more goldies. Do consider thought they they are all between 5 and 7 years old :lol:
> 
> View attachment 130208
> 
> 
> View attachment 130209
> 
> 
> View attachment 130210
> 
> 
> I was always surprised at the amount of MDMA I could smuggle into a festival up my bum


You look a bit like Nick Grimshaw in the last pic! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

resten said:


> If this wasn't in gen con I'd try to dig out some torture garden pics  normal shots -> gym shots -> chewing our own faces off shots -> fetish shots


That is what AL is for. :thumb: :rolleye:


----------



## resten

Gym Bunny said:


> That is what AL is for. :thumb: :rolleye:


Off to a fetish night on the 9th Aug. Will try to get some decent pics  Not allowed to take cameras in though which makes snapping any a bit tricky


----------



## MRSTRONG

ah yes perhaps an AL version is needed


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> ah yes perhaps an AL version is needed


Any excuse to get your bum out


----------



## MyStyle

Gym Bunny said:


> This is one the great injustices of the world! So many men have brilliant eyelashes and it just isn't fair.
> 
> Also...picsornoprettyeyelashes


Yeah my girlfriend is seriously jealous of them lol. I posted pics few pages back but you can't notice my eyelashes in them properly.


----------



## Gym Bunny

resten said:


> Off to a fetish night on the 9th Aug. Will try to get some decent pics  Not allowed to take cameras in though which makes snapping any a bit tricky


Nice! :devil2:


----------



## paulandabbi

Seeing as I put a couple of pics of Abbi up in the womens thread I thought I would put one of me too


----------



## resten

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 130231
> 
> 
> Seeing as I put a couple of pics of Abbi up in the womens thread I thought I would put one of me too


She's out of your league :lol:


----------



## jammin888

Me and my misses with sum crazy tans we got last year in Tenerife


----------



## resten

jammin888 said:


> Me and my misses with sum *crazy tans* we got last year in Tenerife
> 
> View attachment 130234


Silly me thinking you two were black :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi

resten said:


> She's out of your league :lol:


Haha, I bloody well know that. Its great knowing that I am punching well above my weight lmao


----------



## resten

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I bloody well know that. Its great knowing that I am punching well above my weight lmao


  I know the feeling mate. You've seen me and my gf yea? :lol:


----------



## artful_dodger87

jammin888 said:


> Me and my misses with sum crazy tans we got last year in Tenerife
> 
> View attachment 130234


Who took the picture then?


----------



## resten

jammin888 said:


> Me and my misses with sum crazy tans we got last year in Tenerife
> 
> View attachment 130234


And you've got an enormous penis


----------



## paulandabbi

resten said:


> I know the feeling mate. You've seen me and my gf yea? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 130237


Haha, me and you in the same boat mate  Its one of the best feelings in the world. The other best feelings are the one's she makes me feel hahahaha


----------



## G-man99

and she wonders why I call her Janine sometimes


----------



## jammin888

artful_dodger87 said:


> Who took the picture then?


lol on a timer mate


----------



## jammin888

resten said:


> Silly me thinking you two were black :lol:


lol weren't even that hot too


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## LukeCrossan

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, me and you in the same boat mate  Its one of the best feelings in the world. The other best feelings are the one's she makes me feel hahahaha


I'm in the same boat Punchin above my weight too....


----------



## resten

LukeCrossan said:


> I'm in the same boat Punchin above my weight too....
> View attachment 130250


Yes, yes you are


----------



## paulandabbi

LukeCrossan said:


> I'm in the same boat Punchin above my weight too....
> View attachment 130250


Haha, seems to be a trend going on here lmao


----------



## bigmitch69

Me just woken up.



And with the missus.



And with my dogs 3 legged mum.



With my friends daughter Millie.



In Australia.





At VFest.



And a night out with some stripper friends.


----------



## [email protected]

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, seems to be a trend going on here lmao


There really is lol.

You all have beautiful ladies. Make sure you look after them


----------



## bigmitch69

resten said:


> Well, as I've turned this thread round to "The absolutely spangled men of UKM" - here are some more goldies. Do consider thought they they are all between 5 and 7 years old :lol:
> 
> View attachment 130208
> 
> 
> View attachment 130209
> 
> 
> View attachment 130210
> 
> 
> I was always surprised at the amount of MDMA I could smuggle into a festival up my bum


Having been to some festivals I know there isn't a need to smuggle anything. You either didn't have any pockets or you just enjoyed the feeling of smuggling :whistling:


----------



## resten

bigmitch69 said:


> Having been to some festivals I know there isn't a need to smuggle anything. You either didn't have any pockets or you just enjoyed the feeling of smuggling :whistling:


People were being pulled out of the queue left right and centre mate (global gathering)


----------



## bigmitch69

resten said:


> People were being pulled out of the queue left right and centre mate (global gathering)


I believe you mate. Many wouldn't but I do :lol:


----------



## resten

bigmitch69 said:


> I believe you mate. Many wouldn't but I do :lol:


Had to smuggle a couple of litres of vodka in too....


----------



## bigmitch69

resten said:


> Had to smuggle a couple of litres of vodka in too....


Ha ha. A couple of litres? Sounds like you could make a career out of this smuggling lark.


----------



## resten

bigmitch69 said:


> Ha ha. A couple of litres? Sounds like you could make a career out of this smuggling lark.


 :lol: Wouldn't even charge for my services, I enjoy the job too much


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

resten said:


> View attachment 130237


She's more than welcome round my mums house!!


----------



## tamara

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> She's more than welcome round my mums house!!


But I'm not


----------



## Cluk89

thread renamed to Beefcurtains dribble thread.. :thumbdown:


----------



## husky

sourgrapes mate eh?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cluk89 said:


> thread renamed to Beefcurtains dribble thread.. :thumbdown:


blown out for having a little pecker .

must suck being you (if it can be sucked)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

tamara said:


> But I'm not


You can come just tone it down :laugh:


----------



## tamara

ewen said:


> blown out for having a little pecker .
> 
> must suck being you (if it can be sucked)


That part of him was fine, was just a distance thing. He's a really nice lad with a good heart.


----------



## Mish

Cluk89 said:


> thread renamed to Beefcurtains dribble thread.. :thumbdown:


----------



## MRSTRONG

tamara said:


> That part of him was fine, was just a distance thing. He's a really nice lad with a good heart.


thats a polite way of saying he`s got a little pecker no personality and smells a bit cheesy , very diplomatic of you


----------



## Cluk89

ewen said:


> blown out for having a little pecker .
> 
> must suck being you (if it can be sucked)


lol, im sure if that was the issue I wouldnt of lasted a day :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0

husky said:


> sourgrapes mate eh?


Sounds more like a lucky escape if anything,lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cluk89 said:


> lol, im sure if that was the issue I wouldnt of lasted a day :thumb:


prove it :whistling:


----------



## littlesimon

**** it...


----------



## Queenie

Cluk89 said:


> thread renamed to Beefcurtains dribble thread.. :thumbdown:


you can always get your pics up...


----------



## Dazza

RXQueenie said:


> you can always get your pics up...


All gone quiet over there!!!


----------



## littlesimon

ewen said:


> View attachment 130146
> View attachment 130147
> View attachment 130149
> View attachment 130150
> View attachment 130151
> View attachment 130152
> View attachment 130153
> 
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## tamara

Cluk89 said:


> thread renamed to Beefcurtains dribble thread.. :thumbdown:


Any particular reason for this then Ad?


----------



## Queenie

tamara said:


> Any particular reason for this then Ad?


he obviously still thinks a lot of u... possibly... ?


----------



## Sc4mp0

tamara said:


> Any particular reason for this then Ad?


----------



## benno_2010

lunch breaks finished - im not going to be able to see this develop till later


----------



## Cluk89

ewen said:


> prove it :whistling:


ha would you like a PM mate :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Trust @ewen to get his ass out!


----------



## Big Kris

Me trying to look handsome on a night out


----------



## Cluk89

tamara said:


> Any particular reason for this then Ad?


Felt like it, just think you let yourself down in many ways, shame really


----------



## Sc4mp0

Cluk89 said:


> Felt like it, just think you let yourself down in many ways, shame really












Carry on........


----------



## MunchieBites

wheres @Dr Manhattan ???


----------



## husky

not the place for airing in public details of a failed "relationship" , shows no class mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Trust @ewen to get his ass out!


i`ll keep the special ones just for you


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## tamara

Cluk89 said:


> Felt like it, just think you let yourself down in many ways, shame really


I'll unblock you briefly on whatsapp for you to explain what you mean by this...


----------



## Breda

No no have it out in here and we'll decide who's right and who's wrong


----------



## JANIKvonD

save is 37pages guys...anthing kick off worth reading?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Breda said:


> No no have it out in here and we'll decide who's right and who's wrong


----------



## Sc4mp0

tamara said:


> I'll unblock you briefly on whatsapp for you to explain what you mean by this...


Not really that hard to understand is it?


----------



## Dazza

Guys, don't move on


----------



## tamara

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not really that hard to understand is it?


O, wind your neck in is it butt, get on my f.ucking tits you do.


----------



## Mish

I feel like a child torn between staying with Mum or going to live with Dad.

I.........we all need answers!


----------



## Sc4mp0

tamara said:


> O, wind your neck in is it butt, get on my f.ucking tits you do.


From the looks of things most men get on your tits


----------



## Gary29




----------



## Mish

Sc4mp0 said:


> From the looks of things most men get on your tits


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## tamara

Sc4mp0 said:


> From the looks of things most men get on your tits


Au contraire mon frère, I can assure you they don't.


----------



## The L Man




----------



## Sc4mp0

tamara said:


> Au contraire mon frère, I can assure you they don't.


To be honest, I'd be more assured of Harold Shipman telling me he'd look after my nan.


----------



## Mish

tamara said:


> Au contraire mon frère, I can assure you they don't.


----------



## man_dem03

Sc4mp0 said:


> To be honest, I'd be more assured of Harold Shipman telling me he'd look after my nan.


 :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

What have i missed now??


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oi! less of ze drammma and more pics of men. :thumb:

KThakxbi!


----------



## Fatstuff

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi! less of ze drammma and more pics of men. :thumb:
> 
> KThakxbi!












another of me


----------



## tamara

Fatstuff said:


> What have i missed now??


Nothing just a few people ruining my good thread.


----------



## Tinytom

Fatstuff said:


> What have i missed now??


Just another example of why its not good to have a relationship with anyone on here. If you are on here. Lol.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Fatstuff said:


> another of me


 We've talked about the face ferret. It needs to go!


----------



## Tinytom

tamara said:


> Nothing just a few people ruining my good thread.


Personally I think it spiced it up a bit


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

tamara said:


> Au contraire mon frère, I can assure you they don't.




Sorry. Couldn't resist. Mange tout Rodney...............


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> i`ll keep the special ones just for you


I feel special now


----------



## Cluk89

To be fair the way she portrays herself is quite far from the way she is, its like a front, I know all she does is work, looks after her daughter, doesnt go out and is in her friends every weekend....this is in no way a dig at her, this will probably do her a favour on here as i think everyones opinion of her isnt so good.


----------



## man_dem03

Cluk89 said:


> doesnt go out and is in her friends every weekend.


got to love the way groups of women explore each other


----------



## Leeds89

littlesimon said:


> **** it...
> 
> View attachment 130282


Weren't you in True Blood?


----------



## littlesimon

Leeds89 said:


> Weren't you in True Blood?




:lol:

I've never watched it


----------



## Guest

Sod it, looking a bit worse for ware after far too many ciders with my 2 normal sized mates


----------



## Breda

mikex101 said:


> Sod it, looking a bit worse for ware after far too many ciders with my 2 normal sized mates
> 
> View attachment 130307


Fukin giant of a man

your hand is the same size of their face ffs


----------



## Dazza

littlesimon said:


> View attachment 130306
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I've never watched it


LaFayette


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Fukin giant of a man
> 
> your hand is the same size of their face ffs


lol, Aye, im not small.


----------



## Breda

mikex101 said:


> lol, Aye, im not small.


Not kiddin mate.

How tall are you and what do you weigh? Out of interest


----------



## Fatstuff

Dazzza said:


> LaFayette
> 
> View attachment 130308


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Sorry for odd sized photos decided to crop everyone else out (almost)!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Not kiddin mate.
> 
> How tall are you and what do you weigh? Out of interest


Im only 6'4 and about 145kg currently.


----------



## Mish

mikex101 said:


> Sod it, looking a bit worse for ware after far too many ciders with my 2 normal sized mates
> 
> View attachment 130307


----------



## Dazza

mikex101 said:


> Im only 6'4 and about 145kg currently.


145kg jesus you're a unit.


----------



## Guest

Mish said:


>


Nah, ive got bigger legs than him lol

and a bigger belly


----------



## Gym Bunny

Fatstuff said:


>


----------



## Breda

mikex101 said:


> Im only 6'4 and about 145kg currently.


ONLY 6'4 hahaha

Your avi does you absolutely no justice... None!


----------



## The L Man

mikex101 said:


> Sod it, looking a bit worse for ware after far too many ciders with my 2 normal sized mates
> 
> View attachment 130307


Holy sh*t I would look like a small walking stick stood next to you!


----------



## Gym Bunny

mikex101 said:


> Sod it, looking a bit worse for ware after far too many ciders with my 2 normal sized mates
> 
> View attachment 130307


Bloody hell you're a mountain!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> ONLY 6'4 hahaha
> 
> Your avi does you absolutely no justice... None!


haha, cheers, its a little old. That little 18month old girl hanging over my shoulder is now 7.


----------



## Guest

Couple of training / comp shots. I don't get out much.


----------



## Queenie

mikex101 said:


> Couple of training / comp shots. I don't get out much.
> 
> View attachment 130317
> 
> 
> View attachment 130318


Love the black and white one x


----------



## JonnyBoy81

i love me -


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Love the black and white one x


Me too, sister of a lad I train with came up one day and started snapping without me knowing. there's about 200 on my FB. talented girl.

Or is it because you cant see my face? lol


----------



## man_dem03

me an nephew, taken about 8 months ago (i dont do photos that often and is the newest one of me)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Go on then 

No idea why it's come out upside down lol


----------



## hackskii

Fixed


----------



## MunchieBites

danMUNDY said:


> View attachment 130332
> 
> 
> Go on then
> 
> No idea why it's come out upside down lol


woof!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

DeadlyCoobra said:


> View attachment 130310
> View attachment 130311
> View attachment 130312
> 
> 
> Sorry for odd sized photos decided to crop everyone else out (almost)!


Also just out of curiosity, how old do people think i am?


----------



## Milky

I posted a pic once, l got sent this link !


----------



## Gym Bunny

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Also just out of curiosity, how old do people think i am?


Difficult to tell, 24 from the baby face, but the muscle pic looks older.


----------



## Gym Bunny

danMUNDY said:


> View attachment 130332
> 
> 
> Go on then
> 
> No idea why it's come out upside down lol


Veeery nice!


----------



## paulandabbi

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Also just out of curiosity, how old do people think i am?


52?? :lol:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

paulandabbi said:


> 52?? :lol:


Its my receding hairline isnt it!? :lol:

Thanks for trying, a token of my appreciation!


----------



## paulandabbi

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Its my receding hairline isnt it!? :lol:
> 
> Thanks for trying, a token of my appreciation!


Haha, I have the same problem mate 

Thanks for the medal, it will go in my trophy cabinet with the dust and cobwebs haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Gym Bunny said:


> Difficult to tell, 24 from the baby face, but the muscle pic looks older.


Close! but im not saying which way yet, hopefully a few more will guess :thumb:

and as for the baby face, my friend has a camera that just makes everyone look airbrushed / like they have makeup on!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Trust @ewen to get his ass out!


I actually didn't mind this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

MunchieBites said:


> woof!





Gym Bunny said:


> Veeery nice!


Ladies, I thank you


----------



## Paz1982

DeadlyCoobra said:


> *Its my receding hairline isnt it!? * :lol:
> 
> Thanks for trying, a token of my appreciation!


just say no to steroids kids :lol:

i'd guess at 29 ?


----------



## Loveleelady

DeadlyCoobra said:


> View attachment 130310
> View attachment 130311
> View attachment 130312
> 
> 
> Sorry for odd sized photos decided to crop everyone else out (almost)!


jaysus the blue shirt pic!!!!!!!!!

im not a blonde fan but these are hot


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Paz1982 said:


> just say no to steroids kids :lol:
> 
> i'd guess at 29 ?


My twin brother has never touched gear and his hairline is about 3x worse than mine! im the lucky one! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

mikex101 said:


> Im only 6'4 and about 145kg currently.


amazin!! hot and amazin


----------



## Loveleelady

danMUNDY said:


> View attachment 130332
> 
> 
> Go on then
> 
> No idea why it's come out upside down lol


beautiful! any outdoor nakid piccies?


----------



## Loveleelady

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Also just out of curiosity, how old do people think i am?


43 but aged amazin wiv looks of 31


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Loveleelady said:


> beautiful! any outdoor nakid piccies?


Sorry loveleelady, had to keep it clean for the gen con

Although I am sat in my garden with the smallest shorts possible...almost naked :innocent:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Loveleelady said:


> jaysus the blue shirt pic!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im not a blonde fan but these are hot


 :blush:



Loveleelady said:


> 43 but aged amazin wiv looks of 31


if that's a serious guess im gonna have to start sleeping in a bath of olay regenerist! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

danMUNDY said:


> Sorry loveleelady, had to keep it clean for the gen con
> 
> Although I am sat in my garden with the smallest shorts possible...almost naked :innocent:


You tease!


----------



## Loveleelady

danMUNDY said:


> Sorry loveleelady, had to keep it clean for the gen con
> 
> Although I am sat in my garden with the smallest shorts possible...almost naked :innocent:


I like I like it a lot

gardens are for nakid tannin


----------



## Loveleelady

DeadlyCoobra said:


> :blush:
> 
> if that's a serious guess im gonna have to start sleeping in a bath of olay regenerist! :lol:


okkkk so you is like 15 but has super genetics ta get those muscles pumpin


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Loveleelady said:


> okkkk so you is like 15 but has super genetics ta get those muscles pumpin


21 tomorrow


----------



## Loveleelady

DeadlyCoobra said:


> 21 tomorrow


good boy that's an exciting time

you'll be getting the birthday song and 21 women kissin you

and your picture in the local paper

class


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Loveleelady said:


> I like I like it a lot
> 
> gardens are for nakid tannin





Gym Bunny said:


> You tease!


 :rolleye:


----------



## Gym Bunny

danMUNDY said:


> :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 130433


Oh mai! Is it just me, or is it hot in here!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh mai! Is it just me, or is it hot in here!


I give up with my camera..if the pics arnt uploading upside/Down or to the side they come out all warped lol

But glad you approve


----------



## Gym Bunny

danMUNDY said:


> I give up with my camera..if the pics arnt uploading upside/Down or to the side they come out all warped lol
> 
> But glad you approve


Oh I approve!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Loveleelady said:


> good boy that's an exciting time
> 
> you'll be getting the birthday song and 21 women kissin you
> 
> and your picture in the local paper
> 
> class


I hope so! i didn't have a girlfriend or anyone on the go when i prepped for my last show so im desperate to start playing the field again! doesn't help i have the alcohol tolerance of a small child now though! :laugh:

Appreciate the kind words, perfect time for a confidence boost :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Loveleelady said:


> amazin!! hot and amazin


I'm flattered.


----------



## Loveleelady

mikex101 said:


> I'm flattered.


lols I tell all the boys that :whistling:


----------



## Guest

mikex101 said:


> Sod it, looking a bit worse for ware after far too many ciders with my 2 normal sized mates
> 
> View attachment 130307


You giant!


----------



## Guest

Loveleelady said:


> lols I tell all the boys that :whistling:


now im deflated. :crying:


----------



## MunchieBites

danMUNDY said:


> :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 130433


GET IN MY BASEMENT


----------



## Dan 45

New cringey one I found today... ha!



:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

mikex101 said:


> now im deflated. :crying:


Difference is, you are a man, not a boy.


----------



## hackskii

danMUNDY said:


> I give up with my camera..if the pics arnt uploading upside/Down or to the side they come out all warped lol
> 
> But glad you approve


Each picture, right click and click edit, then you can rotate it where you need to rotate it, then save, after that it will open the right way.


----------



## resten

@ewen @MunchieBites :rolleye:


----------



## tamara

Now we need a geographical men of uk-m thread. Who are the guys within 50 miles of south Wales. 100 miles if you're a big deal.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hackskii said:


> Each picture, right click and click edit, then you can rotate it where you need to rotate it, then save, after that it will open the right way.


On my ipad atm hacks my man, don't have the right click rotate option, as you saw earlier

my first one was upside down, but before you fixed it, if you clicked on it, it was the right way, but if clicked again to open in a new tab/window, they are also fine

Tis very strange


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> Difference is, you are a man, not a boy.


haha, o yes! all man. lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

MunchieBites said:


> GET IN MY BASEMENT


As long as you keep me fed and watered, I'll get in wherever you want


----------



## ClarkyBoy

tamara said:


> Now we need a geographical men of uk-m thread. Who are the guys within 50 miles of south Wales. 100 miles if you're a big deal.


2 hour drive for me


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> View attachment 130452
> 
> 
> @ewen :rolleye:


I like a nice dinning area and nice sofa too matey


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> View attachment 130452
> 
> 
> @ewen :rolleye:


I like a nice dinning area and nice sofa too matey


----------



## MunchieBites

resten said:


> View attachment 130452
> 
> 
> @ewen @MunchieBites :rolleye:


Drool


----------



## jon-kent

Oi @resten payback for all the **** mentions :lol:

Thought you looked familier !


----------



## Suprakill4

What's with all the 4ss pictures you wierdos!....



Lol.


----------



## Loveleelady

Wheres beasty???.


----------



## Mish

Suprakill4 said:


> View attachment 130551
> 
> 
> View attachment 130552
> 
> 
> What's with all the 4ss pictures you wierdos!....
> 
> View attachment 130553
> 
> 
> Lol.


Is that spvnk all over your ar*e?


----------



## Suprakill4

Mish said:


> Is that spvnk all over your ar*e?


The question is why are you looking at my 4ss imagining spunk all over it? Lol


----------



## Guest

Me at my lightest for sometime.

















My wings.










My world, shes tamed the untameable!


----------



## Spangle1187

Loveleelady said:


> o haloooo Mr Bond... veryyyyyyy handsome
> 
> what height is you?


5"7, so not very tall!


----------



## rb79

me and my eldest about a year ago


----------



## tomcatt

at a little party


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> Oi @resten payback for all the **** mentions :lol:
> 
> Thought you looked familier !
> 
> View attachment 130537


7 years later and no more mdma, I look a bit different now


----------



## Paz1982

resten said:


> 7 years later and no more mdma, I look a bit different now


which one is you ? :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

a few of me, dont really like having my photo took much but seen as though everyone else has put some up


----------



## Delhi

Me in my avatar though was about three years ago and I am about 2 stone heavier now. Though its in a good way as still got abs. Posted plenty pics on forum


----------



## ArnyArmy

24yoa 6ft 5, 17st, 238lbs after 2 years of training, from 23st 322lbs.


----------



## Laurieloz

OK girls. You wanted butts. Won't do nudie, but here's one in jeans....what the hell, I'm p!ssed!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Missed this 

Ill go ass pics lol although its two weeks old;



And yesterday evening;


----------



## Edinburgh

about 2 year ago



now


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Missed this
> 
> Ill go ass pics lol although its two weeks old;
> 
> View attachment 130956
> 
> 
> And yesterday evening;
> 
> View attachment 130957


Morning you  I already said I approve... but making it official now!! Lol x


----------



## Loveleelady

ArnyArmy said:


> View attachment 130947
> 24yoa 6ft 5, 17st, 238lbs after 2 years of training, from 23st 322lbs.


class achievenment


----------



## Loveleelady

Bad Alan said:


> Missed this
> 
> Ill go ass pics lol although its two weeks old;
> 
> View attachment 130956
> 
> 
> And yesterday evening; ..
> 
> View attachment 130957


your bathroom is lovely and clean looking ...like a neat one


----------



## RACK

Me yesterday before settin off the global


----------



## flinty90

ok here me holding a baby


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Me yesterday before settin off the global


your shirt fell off bro lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Me yesterday before settin off the global


This is probably my fav pic of u ever 

Hows global??


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> View attachment 130551
> 
> 
> View attachment 130552
> 
> 
> What's with all the 4ss pictures you wierdos!....
> 
> you need to try and smile lol
> 
> View attachment 130553
> 
> 
> Lol.


----------



## RACK

Its awesome, just woke up for round 2


----------



## Bad Alan

Loveleelady said:


> your bathroom is lovely and clean looking ...like a neat one


Full wet room too


----------



## CJ

To put @RACKs pic into perspective, herese and him 2 years ago.


----------



## RowRow

Some of me ranging from when I was in school and one on my hols 2 weeks ago


----------



## jon1




----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> To put @RACKs pic into perspective, herese and him 2 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 130971


Haha, and I poped another 2st on top of that too. That was when we first met in person pal  awwwwwww


----------



## RACK

Global round 2 and its red hot


----------



## SwAn1

RACK said:


> Its awesome, just woke up for round 2


You've been to sleep?


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> OK girls. You wanted butts. Won't do nudie, but here's one in jeans....what the hell, I'm p!ssed!!
> View attachment 130954


Haha. If ur ****ed it should be butt naked!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Haha. If ur ****ed it should be butt naked!!


I'll leave that to the younger lads.

I'd look very silly indeed at my age!


----------



## k8tjane

RACK said:


> Global round 2 and its red hot


The guy to the left of you has a nice ****


----------



## Gym Bunny

CJ said:


> To put @RACKs pic into perspective, herese and him 2 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 130971


I've maligned you @CJ I thought you were shorter!


----------



## CJ

Gym Bunny said:


> I've maligned you @CJ I thought you were shorter!


Everyone takes the p1ss as if im 5'4" lol

Im actually around 5'9" so still wee


----------



## Gym Bunny

CJ said:


> Everyone takes the p1ss as if im 5'4" lol
> 
> Im actually around 5'9" so still wee


Yeah I kinda did think you were Tom sized. I offer my most heartfelt apologies...although I guarantee I'll have forgotten by next week and start up again.


----------



## MRSTRONG

CJ said:


> Everyone takes the p1ss as if im 5'4" lol
> 
> Im actually around 5'9" so still wee


Your a foot under 6ft


----------



## CJ

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I kinda did think you were Tom sized. I offer my most heartfelt apologies...although I guarantee I'll have forgotten by next week and start up again.


I dont mind a bit of ribbing



ewen said:


> Your a foot under 6ft


In the pant dept perhaps lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

CJ said:


> I dont mind a bit of ribbing
> 
> In the pant dept perhaps lol


Only reason your cock touches the floor is coz your laying facing down :lol:


----------



## CJ

ewen said:


> Only reason your cock touches the floor is coz your laying facing down :lol:


Ill take that  lol


----------



## deegan711

Got no good pics of me so thought would post some of my mx ones one on an old kx 125 a nice berm pic on the beach and also on my mini bike


----------



## deegan711

Found a gym one lol


----------



## deegan711

Hamster said:


> Cool pictures. :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## lambrettalad

@tamara there you go

no idea who it is, came from this sight http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2009/11/21/sns-body-by-dad-2/


----------



## ArnyArmy

Hamster said:


> 23+ stone at 22 years old mg:
> 
> well done on the weight loss :thumb:


23 st at 19 years old. only been training with dedication for 2 years


----------



## MrM

.


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> Don't know if Id call myself a full blown 'man' yet...





tamara said:


> What are you doing on here then you're not a man


10/10 @tamara


----------



## tamara

lxm said:


> 10/10 @tamara


Yeah think it's the eyes! Look butt just stay out of each others way ok and that goes for all the other dick heads that always have a pop at me.

I know that I probably represent every female that has rejected you or made you feel worthless at some point in your lives so you direct your anger at me that's cool.


----------



## jon-kent

@lxm

Do you still use myspace ? Srs question !


----------



## lxm

tamara said:


> Yeah think it's the eyes! Look butt just stay out of each others way ok and that goes for all the other dick heads that always have a pop at me.
> 
> I know that I probably represent every female that has rejected you or made you feel worthless at some point in your lives so you direct your anger at me that's cool.


Sorry, but I've never been rejected - only unintentionally, indirectly rejected others, so cant relate to your history.



jon-kent said:


> @lxm
> 
> Do you still use myspace ? Srs question !












Oh you guise really thought that was me?! @The L Man


----------



## TELBOR

lxm said:


> Sorry, but I've never been rejected - only unintentionally, indirectly rejected others, so cant relate to your history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you guise really thought that was me?! @The L Man


So who was the justin bieber wannabe....


----------



## jon-kent

lxm said:


> Oh you guise really thought that was me?! @The L Man


Lol no i didnt think you'd post a picture of yourself, surprised everyone else thought you would as well really lol


----------



## The L Man

@lxm who's the picture of then? poor bast*ard has his photo plastered on a hostile forum now lol!


----------



## resten

lxm said:


> Sorry, but I've never been rejected - only unintentionally, indirectly rejected others, so cant relate to your history.


WHAT?!?! You haven't been rejected by the majority of blokes on here in your quest for c0ck?

Whatever is the world coming to :sad:


----------



## Tinytom

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I kinda did think you were Tom sized. I offer my most heartfelt apologies...although I guarantee I'll have forgotten by next week and start up again.


Fcuking heartless bitch


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tinytom said:


> Fcuking heartless bitch


Love you too Tiny :lol:


----------



## lxm

Too many E-Detectives kicking about for my picture to go up, as much as I'd love to expose my youthful mug. It would probably end me.


----------



## SammyInnit

I was out fishing one day:



Then I went to go and get my eyebrows done:


----------



## skipper1987

me and my boy soooo proud of him!!


----------



## Danjal

I clearly look my best here.


----------



## Irish Beast

Yes I am awesome -

P.S Its not a big ear riong. Its a towel holder in my old sh1t house


----------



## k3z

I know.... about to start a bulk


----------



## MRSTRONG

sleep mask h34r:

View attachment 131258


----------



## Gym Bunny

@ewen, I didn't realise you had sleep apnoea. Is the mask helping? or just irritating you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> @ewen, I didn't realise you had sleep apnoea. Is the mask helping? or just irritating you?


makes a massive difference , when i was first diagnosed nearly two years ago i did their test and woke up 172 times an hour every hour so i never fell asleep (REM) it was so bad i fell asleep standing/driving/sitting or at any random time , my brain just flipped a switch and told my body to sleep even having a pee :lol:

i sent my SD card off to be read and i wake up twice in 8 hours on average so its a big change but in this heat the band makes my head sweat and if i have a cold or blocked nose its really hard to breathe through , pain in the ass tbh but im stuck with it .


----------



## mrbritish




----------



## Dux

ewen said:


> sleep mask h34r:
> 
> View attachment 131258


I've 3 different masks, all of which scare the sh't out of the missus when she wakes up still half asleep and sees my grid with one on looking back at her :lol:

They do make a huge difference to my every day life too, I couldn't function doing the 18 hour days that I do without it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hamster said:


> Bet that took some getting used to sleeping in the mask?


it`s got worse as at first i slept so well i could lay in bed and not move til i wake up in the morning however now im turning through the night and the tube gets wrapped around me , hardest part is having cheek on pillow rather than back of head as the pillow compresses pushing the mask .

perks of having a 20 inch neck :death:


----------



## James s

ewen said:


> sleep mask h34r:
> 
> View attachment 131258


Bane ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dux said:


> I've 3 different masks, all of which scare the sh't out of the missus when she wakes up still half asleep and sees my grid with one on looking back at her :lol:
> 
> They do make a huge difference to my every day life too, I couldn't function doing the 18 hour days that I do without it


which masks did you get ?

the other ones ive seen are like a firefighters mask and a tube with nasal openings .


----------



## MRSTRONG

James s said:


> Bane ?


but bigger


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hamster said:


> Yea must be uncomfy as you'd always be aware of it and sleeping positions would be affected.


massive pain in the ass tbh but it is what it is


----------



## hackskii

ewen said:


> makes a massive difference , when i was first diagnosed nearly two years ago i did their test and woke up 172 times an hour every hour so i never fell asleep (REM) it was so bad i fell asleep standing/driving/sitting or at any random time , my brain just flipped a switch and told my body to sleep even having a pee :lol:
> 
> i sent my SD card off to be read and i wake up twice in 8 hours on average so its a big change but in this heat the band makes my head sweat and if i have a cold or blocked nose its really hard to breathe through , pain in the ass tbh but im stuck with it .


Beats the alternative though.

One problem with not enough oxygen is the fact that you then produce more red blood cells to help transport oxygen with a deprived environment, this makes the heart beat faster and harder to try and move more oxygen.

Over time, this can create a whole bunch of problems like low testosterone, falling asleep doing things like driving, and causes the heart to work super hard.

I had a friend that got congestive heart failure and had massive water retention along with edema.

They put him in the hospital and gave him a diuretic and he lost 60 pounds of water in 2 days.

That almost killed him.

I know he is on the machine but his does both the breathing and exhale version.

Sleep apnea is nothing to play around with, it can kill you.


----------



## lxm

ewen said:


> sleep mask h34r:
> 
> View attachment 131258












Check


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> Beats the alternative though.
> 
> One problem with not enough oxygen is the fact that you then produce more red blood cells to help transport oxygen with a deprived environment, this makes the heart beat faster and harder to try and move more oxygen.
> 
> Over time, this can create a whole bunch of problems like low testosterone, falling asleep doing things like driving, and causes the heart to work super hard.
> 
> I had a friend that got congestive heart failure and had massive water retention along with edema.
> 
> They put him in the hospital and gave him a diuretic and he lost 60 pounds of water in 2 days.
> 
> That almost killed him.
> 
> I know he is on the machine but his does both the breathing and exhale version.
> 
> Sleep apnea is nothing to play around with, it can kill you.


yeah mine fires air at pressure in then backs off as i exhale , sleep apnea is a big worry as you stop breathing in your sleep .

my throat was sore everyday which meant ice cream had to be had


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> sleep mask h34r:
> 
> View attachment 131258


My mask is still better mate :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

jon-kent said:


> My mask is still better mate :lol:


only coz it covers your entire face :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> only coz it covers your entire face :lol:


  h34r:


----------



## ripped45

since this is a bodybuilding forum and not enough bodybuilders are posting for the ladies...here you go


----------



## Leonwales

skipper1987 said:


> View attachment 131245
> 
> 
> me and my boy soooo proud of him!!


I think some one pee'd in the pool


----------



## Leonwales

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 131344
> View attachment 131345
> View attachment 131346
> View attachment 131347
> 
> 
> since this is a bodybuilding forum and not enough bodybuilders are posting for the ladies...here you go


That is one lean bottom


----------



## Loveleelady

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 131344
> View attachment 131345
> View attachment 131346
> View attachment 131347
> 
> 
> since this is a bodybuilding forum and not enough bodybuilders are posting for the ladies...here you go


phenomenal! awesome work


----------



## ripped45

Thanks Hammy glad to make it more pleasurable, and there's a lot more where that came from. I dare others to post first though, lol


----------



## ripped45

Hamster said:


> T
> 
> I think everyone has seen your @ss and picture collection lol :thumb:


not everyone and there's a lot more of it to show.....lol


----------



## ripped45

not everyone, and i have a lot more where those came from  lol. maybe I'll wait and post in the male animal when approved....then I might turn around... lol


----------



## skipper1987

Leonwales said:


> I think some one pee'd in the pool


what a thing to say on a pic like that? how exactly did ur small mind think that up all by yourself??


----------



## no1dnbhead

thought I would join in


----------



## Dux

ewen said:


> which masks did you get ?
> 
> the other ones ive seen are like a firefighters mask and a tube with nasal openings .












This is what I'm currently using, the other two are slightly bigger and not as comfortable.

It isn't an issue sleeping with it on anymore, I'm totally used to it.

I seem to permanently have a red mark across the bridge of my nose though, which looks stupid when its really bad :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dux said:


> This is what I'm currently using, the other two are slightly bigger and not as comfortable.
> 
> It isn't an issue sleeping with it on anymore, I'm totally used to it.
> 
> I seem to permanently have a red mark across the bridge of my nose though, which looks stupid when its really bad :lol:


fcuking hell could of resized the picture :lol:

i get a red rectangle on my swede sometimes :lol:

im due a new mask i`ll see what they got , cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

ripped45 said:


> not everyone and there's a lot more of it to show.....lol


i'm guessing we'll be seeing the old winkaroo in the adult lounge then lol.......great physique btw


----------



## ripped45

Uriel said:


> i'm guessing we'll be seeing the old winkaroo in the adult lounge then lol.......great physique btw


Possibly. If I get approved first.... I'm not modest lol


----------



## Uriel

ripped45 said:


> Possibly. If I get approved first.... I'm not modest lol


no need to be modest bud.....im sure itll be a huge hit with all the forum poofs lmao


----------



## Skye666

@ewen @Dux. I think im weird....I like the mask!!!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> @ewen @Dux. I think im weird....I like the mask!!!! :thumb:


Coz they cover our mugs ? Lol


----------



## Irish Beast

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 131344
> View attachment 131345
> View attachment 131346
> View attachment 131347
> 
> 
> since this is a bodybuilding forum and not enough bodybuilders are posting for the ladies...here you go


Put some pants on man!!


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> Coz they cover our mugs ? Lol


No not at all :nono:


----------



## ripped45

Irish Beast said:


> Put some pants on man!!


jealous? lol


----------



## ripped45

Uriel said:


> no need to be modest bud.....im sure itll be a huge hit with all the forum poofs lmao


lol here's hoping. thanks for the compliment btw


----------



## ripped45




----------



## ripped45

Hamster said:


> Lol you flashing the @ss still :bounce:


lol why not everyone has one. maybe it'll encourage others, lol


----------



## ripped45

Hamster said:


> Lol you flashing the @ss still :bounce:


hey everyone's got one and it's part of bodybuilding. I'm proud of mine. Hope this is incentive to others not to be so shy


----------



## Irish Beast

ripped45 said:


> jealous? lol


I'm not quite sure!


----------



## Greenspin

I've lost half a stone recently, for various reasons. But I had a haircut today so thought I'd have a little pose for the camera :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

Hamster said:


> Aw ...


Is that response due to my baby face, pmsl, or the sad loss of half a stone? Please say the latter :lol:


----------



## gettingLEAN

few from my IG

in b4 ewen tells me to start eating!


----------



## Greenspin

Hamster said:


> Nope sorry. Directed directly at the 12 year old baby face :whistling:
> 
> Well done on the half a stone though.


The half a stone wasn't intensional unfortunately; neither is the baby face, pmsl.


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> The half a stone wasn't intensional unfortunately; neither is the baby face, pmsl.


You'll soon get it back on. Lovely pic


----------



## Skye666

Greenspin said:


> I've lost half a stone recently, for various reasons. But I had a haircut today so thought I'd have a little pose for the camera :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131780


Rubs thighs @Babyfaceyoungie


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> You'll soon get it back on. Lovely pic





Skye666 said:


> Rubs thighs @Babyfaceyoungie


Thanks ladies. Skye, not sure who you @'d then, but they may wonder how they fit into you comment :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Greenspin said:


> Thanks ladies. Skye, not sure who you @'d then, but they may wonder how they fit into you comment :lol:


Oh yes the @ damn I hope there isn't a baby face youngie on here literally lol....I meant u greenspin


----------



## Fatstuff

gettingLEAN said:


> few from my IG
> 
> in b4 ewen tells me to start eating!


one can only dream to be that lean lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greenspin said:


> I've lost half a stone recently, for various reasons. But I had a haircut today so thought I'd have a little pose for the camera :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131780


sort that facial hair out ya amish looking cvnt :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

gettingLEAN said:


> few from my IG
> 
> in b4 ewen tells me to start eating!


looking good buddy


----------



## Greenspin

JANIKvonD said:


> sort that facial hair out ya amish looking cvnt :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131787


I shave it off, but I'd prefer to look a little Amish and let people know I'm old enough to grow a beard, than to look a little less Amish and have people ask me why I'm not in school, pmsl.


----------



## AK-26

Most on here wont have seen my face, except those I have on whatsapp.

This is me


----------



## gettingLEAN

cheers guys! been doing it slowly! trying to get to 8% and maintain it  cu next year lol


----------



## k8tjane

gettingLEAN said:


> few from my IG
> 
> in b4 ewen tells me to start eating!


You look great, I love the tattoo. Looking at getting my first tattoo and that style is currently top of list (mid life crisis tat  )


----------



## Tommy10

AK-26 said:


> Most on here wont have seen my face, except those I have on whatsapp.
> 
> This is me
> 
> View attachment 131809
> 
> 
> View attachment 131810


For some reason I thought you would be blonde n blue lol


----------



## AK-26

Tommy10 said:


> For some reason I thought you would be blonde n blue lol


Sorry to disappoint Tommy, I'm just mixed race with black hair and brown eyes :lol:


----------



## Hoddsy

Desperately trying to lean up. Never been sub 12%


----------



## Queenie

Hoddsy said:


> Desperately trying to lean up. Never been sub 12%
> 
> View attachment 131859


Hot!


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Hot!


You can hear the waves crashing she is so wet for you.


----------



## Hoddsy

PHMG said:


> You can hear the waves crashing she is so wet for you.


Rofl :lol:


----------



## Queenie

PHMG said:


> You can hear the waves crashing she is so wet for you.


Less talk, more pics of u in white underwear please.


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## k8tjane

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 131913


If you move your hand a little over to your right that would be a much clearer photo


----------



## Tommy10

AK-26 said:


> Sorry to disappoint Tommy, I'm just mixed race with black hair and brown eyes :lol:


Lol " just "


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 131913


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


>


Haha get it oot sharpy ya shytbag


----------



## Paz1982

k8tjane said:


> If you move your hand a little over to your right that would be a much clearer photo


i heard that it was just smooth like an action man :lol:


----------



## k8tjane

Paz1982 said:


> i heard that it was just smooth like an action man :lol:


Best not to rely on hearsay, better to have the evidence to hand


----------



## Leonwales

gettingLEAN said:


> few from my IG
> 
> in b4 ewen tells me to start eating!


Wow man looking good.


----------



## Uriel

moi......now

View attachment 131924


----------



## Hoddsy

Uriel said:


> moi......now
> 
> View attachment 131924


Nice one mate. Lookin solid. Wish my legs were that big


----------



## Uriel

Hamster said:


> Looking good Uri. :thumbup1:


well i dunno about that but hey - its up to date and its me...thank you


----------



## gettingLEAN

Leonwales said:


> Wow man looking good.


cheers bro!

side shot of leg development!

swear to god by the time im 8% i will have no ass its rapidly going down


----------



## tamara

gettingLEAN said:


> cheers bro!
> 
> side shot of leg development!
> 
> swear to god by the time im 8% i will have no ass its rapidly going down


That looks like a nice cute tooshie!


----------



## gettingLEAN

tamara said:


> That looks like a nice cute tooshie!


haha thanks when i was fatter it was like a Brazilian womans butt!

implants if it goes too flat i think!


----------



## tamara

gettingLEAN said:


> haha thanks when i was fatter it was like a Brazilian womans butt!
> 
> implants if it goes too flat i think!


I'm just looking at it again....

Yeah it looks lovely!


----------



## gettingLEAN

u making me blush!


----------



## Queenie

gettingLEAN said:


> cheers bro!
> 
> side shot of leg development!
> 
> swear to god by the time im 8% i will have no ass its rapidly going down


i need your secret to losing ar$e please


----------



## Ashcrapper

thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mikey81 said:


> I think I know you!


haha really


----------



## Ashcrapper

Hamster said:


> Your wife looks lovely Ash ... Well done lol


She's a stunner. Put up with 17 years of my drivel, must be a saint


----------



## Jammy1

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


Wife looks like Jill Halfpenny.


----------



## Loveleelady

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


gorgeous couple...who's the wee blonde fella pushin into ur piccie?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Loveleelady said:


> gorgeous couple...who's the wee blonde fella pushin into ur piccie?


Right annoying bastard


----------



## Loveleelady

Ashcrapper said:


> Right annoying bastard


lols ur wee lady is gorgeos tho

programme on really on big boobies rite now


----------



## tamara

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


Not how I imagined you at all, I thought you'd have glasses! Handsome nonetheless!


----------



## Uriel

Loveleelady said:


> lols ur wee lady is gorgeos tho
> 
> programme on really on big boobies rite now


engaging tv on mode stat


----------



## Ashcrapper

Loveleelady said:


> lols ur wee lady is gorgeos tho
> 
> programme on really on big boobies rite now


mmm boobs



tamara said:


> Not how I imagined you at all, I thought you'd have glasses! Handsome nonetheless!


why thank you Tamara, very kind of you to say so

one more for you voyeurs


----------



## Loveleelady

Ashcrapper said:


> mmm boobs
> 
> why thank you Tamara, very kind of you to say so
> 
> one more for you voyeurs


handsome in a kinda posh way...wudnt think u got a mind like u do hahas


----------



## tamara

Ashcrapper said:


> mmm boobs
> 
> why thank you Tamara, very kind of you to say so
> 
> one more for you voyeurs


Yeah, you're alright like, other half is beautiful.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Loveleelady said:


> handsome in a kinda posh way...wudnt think u got a mind like u do hahas


posh! 

**** me, thats funny. have some rep :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> mmm boobs
> 
> why thank you Tamara, very kind of you to say so
> 
> one more for you voyeurs


I never thought i would see the day mate !! I feel like ive just caught batman without his mask on :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


WTF have you done man?! Poke now has a picture of you, he will stalk you down and feed you an imaginary 1cm chair whilst arguing that its a useless article.

Oh, and have you got wind?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Feel sad I've revealed hahaha!


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> Feel sad I've revealed hahaha!


I do as well now actually mate :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> I do as well now actually mate :lol:


Had to happen some day my friend  I think it will bring us closer


----------



## Uriel

ive seen a pic or 2 of ash over the years.....he had a big bushy pussy on his lap in one lol


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> Had to happen some day my friend  I think it will bring us closer


 :lol: i hope so mate, either way your still the funniest cvnt on here


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> :lol: i hope so mate, either way your still the funniest cvnt on here


  gives people something to focus on when they want to smash my face haha


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> gives people something to focus on when they want to smash my face haha


Id never let that happen :wub:

:lol:


----------



## 2004mark

Ashcrapper said:


> gives people something to focus on when they want to smash my face haha


Rather disappointed Ash... it seems you have seen the inside of a gym after all. I was imagining you'd be about 9.5 stone lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

2004mark said:


> Rather disappointed Ash... it seems you have seen the inside of a gym after all. I was imagining you'd be about 9.5 stone lol


Haha! Lifted the odd thing but more pints than weights


----------



## guvnor82

I always thought ash was black:confused:


----------



## Ashcrapper

guvnor82 said:


> I always thought ash was black:confused:


I am


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


Is good to put a face to uk-m's fav friendly troll! :lol:

I like that t-shirt btw.

This and the ladies thread have been great to put faces to to usernames - the threads combined I think have done a lot to make ukm more personable... as well as to create some new crushes and to give some chase material to the stalkers!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i thought @Ashcrapper would be a fat geeky lookin cvnt, instead he just looks like a cvnt


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mr_Morocco said:


> i thought @Ashcrapper would be a fat geeky lookin cvnt, instead he just looks like a cvnt


this positive message was brought to you by Mr_Morocco


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ashcrapper said:


> gives people something to focus on when they want to smash my face haha





jon-kent said:


> Id never let that happen :wub:
> 
> :lol:


Ahh the bromance is beautiful! @Ashcrapper you have your own, very competent and deadly, bodyguard!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahh the bromance is beautiful! @Ashcrapper you have your own, very competent and deadly, bodyguard!


its been bubbling along for a while, Zack and Ewen are the other wingmen. with a team like that we are unstoppable. not even mentioned the brotherhood of Breda, L11 and Ackee


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ashcrapper said:


> its been bubbling along for a while, Zack and Ewen are the other wingmen. with a team like that we are unstoppable. not even mentioned the brotherhood of Breda, L11 and Ackee


You're basically a superior version of the Bond villain, building up your army of terrifying minions to take over the world!!!!


----------



## dtlv

Gym Bunny said:


> You're basically a superior version of the Bond villain, building up your army of terrifying minions to take over the world!!!!


Personally I'd vote for Ash as world leader... life would definitely become interesting!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gym Bunny said:


> You're basically a superior version of the Bond villain, building up your army of terrifying minions to take over the world!!!!


im like Scaramanga except I dont have 3 nipples or a golden gun


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> Personally I'd vote for Ash as world leader... life would definitely become interesting!


a vote for Ash is a vote for freedom


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> im like Scaramanga except I dont have 3 nipples or a golden gun


If you are ukm's scaramanga, who is oddjob on here?


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> If you are ukm's scaramanga, who is oddjob on here?


L-man


----------



## Gym Bunny

dtlv said:


> If you are ukm's scaramanga, who is oddjob on here?


Curse you! Now I have Queen stuck on repeat in my head! :cursing: You terrible man!

Edit: yes I know Scaramanga and Scaramouche are not the same thing. Blame the dyslexia for making that connect.


----------



## dtlv

Gym Bunny said:


> Curse you! Now I have Queen stuck on repeat in my head! :cursing: You terrible man!
> 
> Edit: yes I know Scaramanga and Scaramouche are not the same thing. Blame the dyslexia for making that connect.


Ha, well that gets you back for not that long ago showing me brian blessed anti-badger cull vids doing the flash gordon thing... that had me dancing around the house like freddy mercury for almost a week! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

me after a few drinks on holiday


----------



## Gym Bunny

dtlv said:


> Ha, well that gets you back for not that long ago showing me brian blessed anti-badger cull vids doing the flash gordon thing... that had me dancing around the house like freddy mercury for almost a week! :lol:


Do you mean this? :innocent:


----------



## dtlv

Gym Bunny said:


> Do you mean this? :innocent:


Mhm, that's the one! 

Flash, he saved everyone one of us.... :rockon:


----------



## Gym Bunny

dtlv said:


> Mhm, that's the one!
> 
> Flash, he saved everyone one of us.... :rockon:


  I've watched the video 4x since posting it. Brian May is a really interesting and insightful guy. I'd love to meet Brian Blessed one day. Did you know that both are vegetarians?


----------



## dtlv

Gym Bunny said:


> I've watched the video 4x since posting it. Brian May is a really interesting and insightful guy. I'd love to meet Brian Blessed one day. Did you know that both are vegetarians?


I knew Brian Blessed was, didn't know that of Brian May. I really like both those guys; BB is just a legend, and I agree Brian May is super cool - I loved that he was super tight with Sir Patrick Moore and is an astrophysics and astronomy nerd... and yeah, where I've seen him share his views on things he does seem to have a very evolved and intelligent take on stuff.

Both guys would be cool to meet for sure.


----------



## WilsonR6

Took on Thurs night

Greasy tren face, I reckon I look polish



Most recent gym pic. Skinniest UKM member and what!


----------



## cuggster

me and my little madame


----------



## Tommy10

Moi


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


Biggest shocker!!! Thought u would be a geeky type. Quite a looker for someone forever getting poked in the ear!!! Nice pic


----------



## Ashcrapper

Skye666 said:


> Biggest shocker!!! Thought u would be a geeky type. Quite a looker for someone forever getting poked in the ear!!! Nice pic


  thank you


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> thought I'd reveal myself. this is me (left) the wife and Brian Carney of rugby league fame the other night


Not what I expected but your face in that pic fits your personality perfectly mate. You even look like you lift

Lovely lookin woman too


----------



## paulandabbi

Ashcrapper said:


> thank you


Well I am in shock lol, never expected you to look the way you do lmao. You actually nearly normal :lol:

I am with @jon-kent its going to be strange laughing at all your funny posts now after seeing you


----------



## Ashcrapper

thank you gentlemen


----------



## lxm

@Ashcrapper has a face that matches his personality on here 110%.

Dat grin.


----------



## cult

Mikey81 said:


> I think I know you!


Suprised at that. I honestly thought youd be a bit chavvy TBh.


----------



## Skye666

guvnor82 said:


> I always thought ash was black:confused:


Yep me too...feel so cheated!!


----------



## cult

fists_of_fury said:


> few more of meself
> 
> View attachment 132006
> 
> 
> View attachment 132007


You a traveler ?


----------



## fists_of_fury

cult said:


> You a traveler ?


Yes i am mate


----------



## cult

fists_of_fury said:


> Yes i am mate


Thought so. Good luck and welcome to UKM


----------



## Queenie

fists_of_fury said:


> Yes i am mate


Do u know jonny lee?


----------



## fists_of_fury

cult said:


> Thought so. Good luck and welcome to UKM


hah thank you mate yeah i guess it stands out in me maybe i should shave the locks lol


----------



## fists_of_fury

RXQueenie said:


> Do u know jonny lee?


i know many johnnys but no johhny lee sorry


----------



## Queenie

fists_of_fury said:


> i know many johnnys but no johhny lee sorry


Its ok. He was a traveller and also a well respected member on here.


----------



## Breda

We called him quick fists he was a lovely chap


----------



## fists_of_fury

RXQueenie said:


> Its ok. He was a traveller and also a well respected member on here.


I know a few with surname lee im sure if i wanted to find him someone would know him who i know its a small world not many travellers are into bodybuilding or strengh training its many boxing with travellers how was he respected on here ?


----------



## fists_of_fury

Breda said:


> We called him quick fists he was a lovely chap


haha quickfits did he call himself that or was it what ye lot named him


----------



## Queenie

fists_of_fury said:


> I know a few with surname lee im sure if i wanted to find him someone would know him who i know its a small world not many travellers are into bodybuilding or strengh training its many boxing with travellers how was he respected on here ?


There was only one jonny lee! He had some stories to tell lol.


----------



## fists_of_fury

RXQueenie said:


> There was only one jonny lee! He had some stories to tell lol.


sounds about right probally on the boozer all the time i dont drink but when i did ild tell stories untill the son came back up its a traveller thing im sure


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jonnylee was a legend


----------



## tamara

Mikey81 said:


> On request from @tamara
> 
> View attachment 132041


You hard bastard. Bet that killed, very nice though!


----------



## Loveleelady

Johnny lee was rally funny cud tell gud ones


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ashcrapper said:


> Had to happen some day my friend  I think it will bring us closer


So close that I'm hard for you


----------



## hackskii

Nice seeing a pic of Ash, his laugh fits his lively posting.


----------



## Greenspin

Mr_Morocco said:


> jonnylee was a legend


Did something happen to him, or did he just stop posting?


----------



## Breda

Greenspin said:


> Did something happen to him, or did he just stop posting?


I'm pretty sure he went on 1 and got banned mate


----------



## hackskii

He was banned.


----------



## 2004mark

hackskii said:


> He was banned.


Who does the most banning Hacks... I can't see it being you, too chilled lol


----------



## Uriel

2004mark said:


> Who does the most banning Hacks... I can't see it being you, too chilled lol


Milky can be a bit of a cnut with the ban stick


----------



## 2004mark

Uriel said:


> Milky can be a bit of a cnut with the ban stick


Ha, had a bit of a tickle with it yourself have you :lol:


----------



## hackskii

2004mark said:


> Who does the most banning Hacks... I can't see it being you, too chilled lol


I would be in last place.

I generally talk to the person first as I like to give the benefit of doubt to the poster.

I mean, we all can have bad days and take it out on others, but if it happens alot, or happens to be that persons nature, they are better off some place else as you know what they say?

One bad apple can spoil the bunch.


----------



## Uriel

2004mark said:


> Ha, had a bit of a tickle with it yourself have you :lol:


Never mate....quite the opposite...been a few pr**k on here tried to get me banned but the mods have seen fair


----------



## Mr Self

Mikey81 said:


> On request from @tamara
> 
> View attachment 132041


awesome man


----------



## Loveleelady

hackskii said:


> I would be in last place.
> 
> I generally talk to the person first as I like to give the benefit of doubt to the poster.
> 
> I mean, we all can have bad days and take it out on others, but if it happens alot, or happens to be that persons nature, they are better off some place else as you know what they say?
> 
> One bad apple can spoil the bunch.


well hacksi if im ever up for banning will you take care of it? ill supply farm, sheep and hills piccies and we can be civilised about it


----------



## ryda

Hmmm seems I'm late what's the purpose of this thread anyway?


----------



## fletcher1

am i too late for perve/showoff thread??


----------



## k8tjane

fletcher1 said:


> am i too late for perve/showoff thread??
> 
> View attachment 132204


God no, its never too late


----------



## fletcher1

k8tjane said:


> God no, its never too late


thank god,

i had a terrible feeling id missed it while i was filling my face on holiday and getting pictures taken in a bath towel haha


----------



## k8tjane

If you have any more holiday snaps you think might keep the women of UKM happy keep em' comin' (the pics that is)


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 132209
View attachment 132210


it is a tad dry today so perhaps these will moisten things up a touch


----------



## k8tjane

ewen said:


> View attachment 132209
> View attachment 132210
> 
> 
> it is a tad dry today so perhaps these will moisten things up a touch


I think I may have said this before but I love your mohican


----------



## tamara

fletcher1 said:


> am i too late for perve/showoff thread??
> 
> View attachment 132204


Ooooh f.ucking hell, beautiful.


----------



## MRSTRONG

k8tjane said:


> I think I may have said this before but I love your mohican


tis not a bad one i must admit


----------



## Heath

tamara said:


> Ooooh f.ucking hell, beautiful.


Have you sent PM to verify c0ck size yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MutantX said:


> Have you sent PM to verify c0ck size yet?


i did and im in


----------



## fletcher1

tamara said:


> Ooooh f.ucking hell, beautiful.


Im pretty sure i live by you since i seen u walking around bridgend

ill get out my measuring tape :blowme:


----------



## MRSTRONG

fletcher1 said:


> Im pretty sure i live by you since i seen u walking around bridgend
> 
> ill get out my measuring tape :blowme:


and film it , the shagfest i mean


----------



## tamara

fletcher1 said:


> Im pretty sure i live by you since i seen u walking around bridgend
> 
> ill get out my measuring tape :blowme:


Ha really, I actually thought I recognised your face, how old are you?


----------



## fletcher1

tamara said:


> Ha really, I actually thought I recognised your face, how old are you?


i only recognised u from here, not in real life, but most deffo seen u in town lol

im 25


----------



## Heath

fletcher1 said:


> Im pretty sure i live by you since i seen u walking around bridgend
> 
> ill get out my measuring tape :blowme:


Hold up a second buddy it's not quite that simple.

You also:

Must must look at least 95% like her ex

Cook the exact meals as her ex

Ride a bike like her ex (motor bike I mean)

Be into all the same kinks as her ex.










:laugh:


----------



## fletcher1

MutantX said:


> Hold up a second buddy it's not quite that simple.
> 
> You also:
> 
> Must must look at least 95% like her ex
> 
> *??????*
> 
> Cook the exact meals as her ex
> 
> *steak and chips?*
> 
> Ride a bike like her ex (motor bike I mean)
> 
> *does moto-X count?*
> 
> Be into all the same kinks as her ex.
> 
> *to be confirmed?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## tamara

fletcher1 said:


> i only recognised u from here, not in real life, but most deffo seen u in town lol
> 
> im 25


Hmm my cousins age group then where abouts you from?


----------



## tamara

MutantX said:


> Hold up a second buddy it's not quite that simple.
> 
> You also:
> 
> Must must look at least 95% like her ex
> 
> Cook the exact meals as her ex
> 
> Ride a bike like her ex (motor bike I mean)
> 
> Be into all the same kinks as her ex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


That was in the past, I'm not after a substitute anymore I only want my ex. Just trying to establish if I know this young fella


----------



## fletcher1

tamara said:


> Hmm my cousins age group then where abouts you from?


i dont live in bridgend now, but family does, i live in blackwood

ps i am not a stalker


----------



## fletcher1

tamara said:


> That was in the past, I'm not after a substitute anymore I only want my ex. Just trying to establish if I know this young fella


im pretty sure we dont know each other, only recognised u from the forum whilst stroling though town

and lol i never get called a young fella


----------



## tamara

fletcher1 said:


> i dont live in bridgend now, but family does, i live in blackwood
> 
> ps i am not a stalker


That's Caerphilly way isn't it? Yeah you'll often catch me in places such as Asda, the reptile shop, Iceland!

Nice to have a fellow welshie on board!


----------



## fletcher1

tamara said:


> That's Caerphilly way isn't it? Yeah you'll often catch me in places such as Asda, the reptile shop, Iceland!
> 
> Nice to have a fellow welshie on board!


yea just past caerphilly, fu*k knows why i live there mind, i work in port talbot

yea us sheep shaggers need to stick together haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> View attachment 132209
> View attachment 132210
> 
> 
> it is a tad dry today so perhaps these will moisten things up a touch


Wow, even my browser overheated! Loving the mohawk!


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> View attachment 132209
> View attachment 132210
> 
> 
> it is a tad dry today so perhaps these will moisten things up a touch


That is fvcking obscene!

Where the fvck is the person sitting at the end of the white sofa supposed to put their legs ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> That is fvcking obscene!
> 
> Where the fvck is the person sitting at the end of the white sofa supposed to put their legs ffs


that`s where the legless people sit


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> that`s where the legless people sit


And all of those Thai midgets you love to bang


----------



## Brook877

Why's that creepy look doll trying to catch a peek at your todger?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 132227
> 
> 
> Why's that creepy look doll trying to catch a peek at your todger?


haha more to the point why are you zooming in on my ass :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> haha more to the point why are you zooming in on my ass :lol:


He only had 45 seconds left before he had to ejaculate so needed to speed things up a bit


----------



## Brook877

ewen said:


> haha more to the point why are you zooming in on my ass :lol:


Because its only a 2D picture, I can't turn it round to see the front.


----------



## 2004mark

Alrite, I give in... wasn't going to get involved, but sod it.

This time last year:



More recently gone a bit backwards:

View attachment 132229


And a non gym one:

View attachment 132230


----------



## 2004mark

Hamster said:


> Nice shirt and tie.


  :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> Alrite, I give in... wasn't going to get involved, but sod it.
> 
> This time last year:
> 
> View attachment 132228
> 
> 
> More recently gone a bit backwards:
> 
> View attachment 132229
> 
> 
> And a non gym one:
> 
> View attachment 132230


its ben shepard off the tele


----------



## 25434

Ewen!! you're going to stretch your pants out of all recognition standing like that you....you....bloke! :laugh:


----------



## 2004mark

ewen said:


> its ben shepard off the tele


Ha...

In this pic










as opposed to this one I guess :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> Ha...
> 
> In this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to this one I guess :lol:


i was thinking more the shirt and tie :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> haha more to the point why are you zooming in on my ass :lol:


Cause it's biteable?


----------



## Hoddsy

ewen said:


> View attachment 132209
> View attachment 132210
> 
> 
> it is a tad dry today so perhaps these will moisten things up a touch


Dunno why but I find the joggers still round your ankles hilarious :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hoddsy said:


> Dunno why but I find the joggers still round your ankles hilarious :laugh:


Feet were cold


----------



## hackskii

Loveleelady said:


> well hacksi if im ever up for banning will you take care of it? ill supply farm, sheep and hills piccies and we can be civilised about it


I would first have to learn how to ban first:lol:

Just kidding, I know.



ewen said:


> View attachment 132209
> View attachment 132210
> 
> 
> it is a tad dry today so perhaps these will moisten things up a touch


Damn Son, clean up your freaking house, and vacuum the floor too, friggin pig-sty


----------



## ryda

In the mean time....









That's all folks


----------



## Uriel

Yoi black guy arm genes......janmy ba5rds lol


----------



## ryda

Uriel said:


> Yoi black guy arm genes......janmy ba5rds lol


Yeh it's a shame about our **** legs lol


----------



## Loveleelady

ryda said:


> In the mean time....
> 
> View attachment 132245
> 
> 
> View attachment 132247
> 
> 
> View attachment 132248
> 
> 
> View attachment 132249
> 
> 
> That's all folks


stunning


----------



## Tinkerbella

God I do love coming in here for a daily perv


----------



## k8tjane

Tinkerbella said:


> God I do love coming in here for a daily perv


Amen to that


----------



## lukeee

2004mark said:


> Alrite, I give in... wasn't going to get involved, but sod it.
> 
> This time last year:
> 
> View attachment 132228
> 
> 
> More recently gone a bit backwards:
> 
> View attachment 132229
> 
> 
> And a non gym one:
> 
> View attachment 132230


Fcuk me its David Moyes


----------



## 2004mark

lukeee said:


> Fcuk me its David Moyes


haha bit harsh mate... I'll stick with Ben Shepherd if you don't mind :lol:


----------



## lukeee

2004mark said:


> haha bit harsh mate... I'll stick with Ben Shepherd if you don't mind :lol:


What you do in your free time is nobody's business but yours mate


----------



## Skye666

2004mark said:


> Alrite, I give in... wasn't going to get involved, but sod it.
> 
> This time last year:
> 
> View attachment 132228
> 
> 
> More recently gone a bit backwards:
> 
> View attachment 132229
> 
> 
> And a non gym one:
> 
> View attachment 132230


 :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

ryda said:


> In the mean time....
> 
> View attachment 132245
> 
> 
> View attachment 132247
> 
> 
> View attachment 132248
> 
> 
> View attachment 132249
> 
> 
> That's all folks


Your fists are tiny!!!


----------



## ryda

Skye666 said:


> Your fists are tiny!!!


Oh right abit odd I do have pretty big hands


----------



## 2004mark

Skye666 said:


> Your fists are tiny!!!


Most things would look tiny next to them ****ing delts lol


----------



## Skye666

2004mark said:


> Most things would look tiny next to them ****ing delts lol


Lol hmm true..


----------



## Greenspin

Seems that I already ruined myself with the picture of me light as a feather, thought I'd add one I found of before I lost all the weight, from a few months back:



And another one of now as light as a feather


----------



## tamara

Just thought I'd add a picture of my boyfriend to my thread!


----------



## Guest

tamara said:


> Just thought I'd add a picture of my boyfriend to my thread!
> 
> View attachment 132879


And there was me thinking you were serious


----------

